# सामान्य मंच > साहित्य एवम् ज्ञान की बातें >  उच्च विचार (जीवन में उतारने  योग्य)

## amol05

*मित्रों इस सूत्र के द्वारा कुछ तथ्यपरक बातें “जिंदगी में काम आने वाले विचार/उत्साह वर्धक बातें” आपके सामने रखूँगा आप सब से भी सहयोग की आशा है की आप भी अपने संकलन से इस सूत्र में योगदान दें और हिंदी का ही प्रयोग यह सूत्र सामान्य विभाग मैं है विभाग की गरिमा बनाये रखें तथा आप सभी से प्रार्थना है की अगर आप को सूत्र या प्रविष्ठी पसंद आए तो कृपया थैंक्स और रेपुटेशन दे कर  उत्साहवर्धन करें ......धन्यवाद!*
 :bloom:

----------


## amol05

*जिंदगी आई-पोड की तरह नहीं है की आपको हमेशा आपकी मनपसंद गाने सुनाये जिंदगी तो एफ-एम् रेडियो की तरह होती है जिसमें आपको सामंजस्य बनाना पड़ता है और उसही का आनंद लेना पड़ता है जो रेडियो में आ रहा होता है*

----------


## amol05

*प्रकृति अपने लिए कुछ भी नहीं करती है 
जैसे नदियाँ पानी नहीं पीती है 
पेड फल नहीं खातें हैं 
सूरज अपने आप को कभी गर्मी या रौशनी नहीं देता है 
तो इसलिए दोस्तों दूसरों के लिए जीना ही सही मायने में जिंदगी जीना है*

----------


## amol05

*सपने वो नहीं जो नींद में देखे जातें है बल्कि सपने वो होते जिनको पूरा करने में नींद उड़ जाती है*

----------


## amol05

*सभी पक्षी बरसात में छुपने की जगह ढूढते है पर ईगल पक्षी बरसात से बचने के लिए बादलों के ऊपर उड़ता है यानी समस्या सभी के लिए एक सी होती है बस समस्या से निपटने के नजरिये का फर्क होता है*

----------


## Ranveer

*अच्छा सूत्र है ...... इसे गतिशील बनाए रखें |
++*

----------


## Chandrshekhar

जो आप प्राप्त कर रहे है वो सफलता नही है, जहां आप खत्म करेगे सफलता उसी से समझी जायेगी.

----------


## amol05

[QUOTE=Ranveer;239080]*अच्छा सूत्र है ...... इसे गतिशील बनाए रखें |
++*[/

उत्साह वर्धन के लिए धन्यवाद मित्र

----------


## amol05

> जो आप प्राप्त कर रहे है वो सफलता नही है, जहां आप खत्म करेगे सफलता उसी से समझी जायेगी.


सहयोग के लिए धन्यवाद आगे भी एशे ही बनाये रखे

----------


## amol05

*७ बातें सुखी व संम्रध जीवन के लिए*:

१ कभी भी किसी भी चीज के लिए लेट मत होवो 
२ किसी को धोका मत दो 
३ सदा जीवन जियो 
४ दूसरों से आशा मत रखो 
५ हमेशा हर हालत में मुस्कुराते रहो 
६ मेह्नत से मत डरो 
७ अच्छे रिश्ते कभी मत तोडो

----------


## amol05

*शांति यानि चुप रहने से जिंदगी में बहुत सी समस्याए दूर रह सकती है परन्तु मुस्कराहट यानि मुस्कुराने लगभग सभी समस्यों का निदान हो सकता है 
तो मित्रों सदा शांति से मीठा मीठा मुस्कुराते रहो ........... समस्याओं को दूर भगाते रहो.........*

----------


## rikush907

Mein Mobile Pe Hoon.. isiliye Hindi Nehi Likh Pa Raha Hoon...

Zindagi jina bhi ek kala Hai.. Ise na Jane Insan BanNe chala Koun...

----------


## amol05

*दिमाग हमारे शरीरी का सबसे अहेम हिस्सा है जेह हमारे पैदा होने से तब तक कार्य करता है जब तक ..................



हमारी शादी नहीं हो जाती*

----------


## SHASWAT_BHARDWAJ

अतदीपा विहरथ :-अपना दीपक स्वँय बनो    (भगवान बुद्द)

----------


## SHASWAT_BHARDWAJ

एक सार्थक कदम कि बधाई
चरैवेति चरैवेति

----------


## tinku17

thanks for commants

----------


## amol05

> एक सार्थक कदम कि बधाई
> चरैवेति चरैवेति


 *सूत्र भ्रमण के लिए शुक्रिया और अपने विचार सूत्र में एशे ही रकते रहे रहे सूत्र गतिशील रहेगा मित्र *

----------


## amol05

*अगर सीधी उंगली से घी न निकले तो :
:
:
:
:
घी को गर्म कर के निकल लो 

हर चीज में उंगली करना अच्छी बात नहीं*

----------


## amol05

*रिश्ते खून के नहीं होते रिश्ते एहसास के होते है अगर एहसास हो तो अजनबी भी अपने ओर एहसास नहीं हो तो अपने भी अजनबी बन जाते है (जिंदगी का एक कटु सत्य)*

----------


## amol05

*सचे रिश्ते नमक की तरह होते

उपस्थिति कभी याद नहीं रहती 
पर जब अनुपस्थित हो जाते है तो सभी वस्तुओ का स्वाद बिगाड देता है*

----------


## SUNIL1107

सभी प्रविष्टीयां  एक से बढ़कर एक हैं अमोल भाई (बाबाजी ) हा हा हा

----------


## SUNIL1107

> *अगर सीधी उंगली से घी न निकले तो :
> :
> :
> :
> :
> घी को गर्म कर के निकल लो 
> 
> हर चीज में उंगली करना अच्छी बात नहीं*


:clap::clap::clap:

----------


## amol05

*किसकी समझू “कीमत”  भगवान  तेरे “जहां” में 
तू मिटटी से इंसान बनाता है और इंसान मिटटी से भगवान
*

----------


## amol05

> :clap::clap::clap:


*सूत्र भ्रमण के लिए शुक्रिया मित्र *

----------


## amol05

*कभी “जिन्दगी” में किसी के लिये मत “रोना” 
क्यों की “वो” तुम्हारे आंसुओं के “काबिल” नहीं होगा 
और “वो” जो इस काबिल होगा “वो” तुम्हे “रोने” नहीं देगा*

----------


## amol05

*जिंदगी में ३ बातों का ध्यान रखिये और जीवन का आनंद लीजिए 
१ किसी से वादा न करें जब भी आप अत्यधिक खुश हो....
२ किसी को भी जवाब न दो जब आप गुस्से में हो ....
३ जब आप हो उदास तब कोइ भी फेसला ना करें*

----------


## amol05

*“पसेशेंस” यानि “सब्र” इस पर निर्भर नहीं करता की हमने “कितना इंतजार’ किया बल्कि इस पर निर्भर करता है की हमने उस दोरान कैसा “व्यव्हार” किया*

----------


## amol05

*क्या आप जानते है की म्रत्यु के बाद किसी भी किसी भी चीज की क्या समय सीमा होती है ... आँखे -३१ मिन०., दिमाग-१० मिन०, टाँगें – ४ घंटे, त्वचा -५ दिन, हृदय – १० मोन० , कान-१० मिन० हड्डिया -३० दिन, व्यवहार – हमेशा के लिए .............. *

----------


## amol05

*३ सुन्हेरे सूत्र जिंदगी जीने के लिए*


*१ जो आपकी सहायता करे उस्हे कभी मत भूलो 
२ जो आपसे प्यार करे उससे कभी नफरत मत करो 
३ जो आप पर विश्वास करे उसे कभी धोखा मत दो*

----------


## amol05

*आप अपने दिल की सुरक्षा स्वयम ज्यादा अची कर सकते है अत: अपना दिल किसी को न दे और अगर देते है तो यह शिकायत कभी न करे की उस व्यक्ति ने आपका दिल दुखाया:tuta-dil: क्योकि वो उसका तो था नहीं अगर उसका होता तो वो दुखाता ही नहीं  *

----------


## ChachaChoudhary

*सबकी गति है एक सी अंत समय पर होय,
 जो आये हैं जायेंगे राजा रंक फकीर ।
 जनम होत नंगे भये, चौपायों की चाल , 
न वाणी न वाक्य थे पशुवत पाये शरीर । 
धीरे धीरे बदल गये चौपायों से बन इंसान । 
वाक्य और वाणी मिली वस्त्र पहन कर हुये बने महान । 
जाति बनी और ज्ञान बढ़ा तो बॉंट दिया फिर इंसान । 
अंत समय नंगे फिर भये, गये सब वेदशास्त्र  और ज्ञान ।।  *

----------


## ChachaChoudhary

*अच्छा वक्ता बनना है तो अच्छे  श्रोता बनो, 
अच्छा लेखक बनना है तो अच्छे  पाठक बनो,
अच्छा गुरू बनना है तो अच्छे  शिष्य बनो, 
अच्छा राजा बनना है तो अच्छे  नागरिक बनो 
अच्छा स्वामी बनना है तो अच्छे  नौकर बनो*

----------


## amol05

> *अच्छा वक्ता बनना है तो अच्छे  श्रोता बनो, 
> अच्छा लेखक बनना है तो अच्छे  पाठक बनो,
> अच्छा गुरू बनना है तो अच्छे  शिष्य बनो, 
> अच्छा राजा बनना है तो अच्छे  नागरिक बनो 
> अच्छा स्वामी बनना है तो अच्छे  नौकर बनो*


*सत्य वचन चाचू आप महान  है* 




> *सबकी गति है एक सी अंत समय पर होय,
>  जो आये हैं जायेंगे राजा रंक फकीर ।
>  जनम होत नंगे भये, चौपायों की चाल , 
> न वाणी न वाक्य थे पशुवत पाये शरीर । 
> धीरे धीरे बदल गये चौपायों से बन इंसान । 
> वाक्य और वाणी मिली वस्त्र पहन कर हुये बने महान । 
> जाति बनी और ज्ञान बढ़ा तो बॉंट दिया फिर इंसान । 
> अंत समय नंगे फिर भये, गये सब वेदशास्त्र  और ज्ञान ।।  *

----------


## amol05

*हम सब अपनी जिंदगी की परेशानियों में इतना उलझ जातें है की अपन्नी चोटों छोटी शरारतें ही भूल जातें है और दुनिया कहती है की आप  बड़े गए* :up:

----------


## amol05

*यादें वो नहीं तो तनहाई में आयें, 
यादें वो है जो महफ़िल में भी तनहा कर जाए,
याद उसकी क्या जो जीने ना दे 
याद उसकी है जो जीने को मजबूर कर दे*

----------


## amol05

*हिंदी भाषा वह भाषा है जो हिन्दुस्तान में विभिन्न मात्रभाषा रूपी फूलो को एक सूत्र में पिरो कर भारत माता के गले के हार का सृजन करती है*

----------


## amol05

*कृष्ण दर्शन सबके लिए *

----------


## amol05

]*कृष्ण दर्शन सबके लिए *

----------


## amol05

*कृष्ण दर्शन सबके लिए २ *

----------


## amol05

*कृष्ण दर्शन सबके लिए ३*

----------


## amol05

*कृष्ण दर्शन सबके लिए अंत में विरत स्वरुप क्रिशन जी का  *

----------


## amol05

*जब अपने लिए दुआ करो तब दूसरों को भी याद किया करो 
क्या पता उसके नसीब की खुशी आपकी एक दुआ के इंतजार में हो*

----------


## amol05

*जिंदगी की एक अद्भुत सचाई :**

एक गरीब रोज सुबह घर से पेट भरने के लिए निकलता है 

.
.
.

.

.
.
और 

आमिर


पेट कम करने के लिए



आश्चार्यजनक है किन्तु सत्य है*

----------


## amol05

*उस नजर की तरफ मत देखो जो आपको देखने से इंकार करती है बल्कि उस नाराज की तरफ देखिये जो सिर्फ आपका इंतजार करती है*

----------


## amol05

* समय और जिंदगी दोनों ही महान शिक्षक है जिंदगी समय का सदुपयोग सिखाती है और समय जिंदगी की कीमत सिखाता है*

----------


## amol05

*३ सुन्हेरे सूत्र जिंदगी जीने के लिए*


*१ जो आपकी सहायता करे उस्हे कभी मत भूलो :nono:
२ जो आपसे प्यार करे उससे कभी नफरत मत करो :nono:
३ जो आप पर विश्वास करे उसे कभी धोखा मत दो:nono:*

----------


## guruji

> *सभी पक्षी बरसात में छुपने की जगह ढूढते है पर ईगल पक्षी बरसात से बचने के लिए बादलों के ऊपर उड़ता है यानी समस्या सभी के लिए एक सी होती है बस समस्या से निपटने के नजरिये का फर्क होता है*


:clap::sun::salut:

----------


## amol05

*जिंदगी खूबसूरत है परतु सिर्फ उनके लिए जो जानते है की दर्द को सेलीब्रे़त कैसे करना है*

----------


## amol05

*आप अपने दिल की सुरक्षा स्वयम ज्यादा अची कर सकते है अत: अपना दिल किसी को न दे और अगर देते है तो यह शिकायत कभी न करे की उस व्यक्ति ने आपका दिल दुखाया क्योकि वो उसका तो था नहीं अगर उसका होता तो वो दुखाता ही नहीं*

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> *जिंदगी की एक अद्भुत सचाई :**
> 
> एक गरीब रोज सुबह घर से पेट भरने के लिए निकलता है 
> 
> .
> .
> .
> 
> .
> ...


बिलकुल 16 आना सच मेरे दिल की बात बोली आपने आमोल जी , धन्यवाद

----------


## SUNIL1107

> *आप अपने दिल की सुरक्षा स्वयम ज्यादा अची कर सकते है अत: अपना दिल किसी को न दे और अगर देते है तो यह शिकायत कभी न करे की उस व्यक्ति ने आपका दिल दुखाया क्योकि वो उसका तो था नहीं अगर उसका होता तो वो दुखाता ही नहीं*


:lips::tuta-dil::clap:

----------


## anoopverma

बेहतरीन बातें लिखी हैं आपने, यह आपका संकलन है या आपके अपने विचार....?

----------


## amol05

*सभी खूबसूरत चीजे दिल से शुरू होती है और बुरी चीजे दिमाग से शुरू होती है, तो कभी भी दिमाग तो दिल पर राज मत करने दो हमेशा दिल से जिंदगी पर शासन करो*

----------


## amol05

सलाह मशवरा हाथ में बंधी घडी की तरह होता है “हर किसी की का टाइम दूसरे से अलग होता है पर सभी मानते है की उनका टाइम सही है

----------


## KHIL@DI_720

*दुनिया में अच्छाईयाँ इसीलिए हैं क्योंकि कुछ बातें छुपाई जा सकती हैं ;
और बुराईयाँ इसीलिए हैं क्योंकि कुछ बातें छुपाई नहीं जा सकती |*

----------


## KHIL@DI_720

*" अच्छे लोग सोने की तरह होते हैं जो बार - बार टूट कर भी जुड़  सकते हैं ;
बुरे लोग कुम्हार के घड़े की तरह होते हैं जिन्हें तोड़ने के लिए एक ही धक्का काफी होता है | "*

----------


## KHIL@DI_720

सच्ची दोस्ती सेहत की तरह होती है , अक्सर हमें उसकी कीमत तभी समझ में आती है जब वो चली जाती है |

----------


## amol05

> सच्ची दोस्ती सेहत की तरह होती है , अक्सर हमें उसकी कीमत तभी समझ में आती है जब वो चली जाती है |


*स्वागत है दोस्त  आपका सूत्र पर एशी तरह विचार रखते रहे*

----------


## KHIL@DI_720

> *स्वागत है दोस्त  आपका सूत्र पर एशी तरह विचार रखते रहे*


*प्रोत्साहन के लिए धन्यवाद |*

----------


## KHIL@DI_720

*एक बार एक भक्त ने प्रभु ईशु से पूछा -* *" पाप की परिभाषा क्या है ? "*
*ईशु बोले -* *" ऐसी कोई भी बात जो तुम अपनी माँ को न बता सको , वो पाप है "*

----------


## BHARAT KUMAR

*बहुत अच्छी बात कही !*


> *एक बार एक भक्त ने प्रभु ईशु से पूछा -* *" पाप की परिभाषा क्या है ? "*
> *ईशु बोले -* *" ऐसी कोई भी बात जो तुम अपनी माँ को न बता सको , वो पाप है "*

----------


## KHIL@DI_720

> *बहुत अच्छी बात कही !*


* उत्साहवर्धन के लिए धन्यवाद*

----------


## BHARAT KUMAR

*बात ही इतनी प्यारी और अच्छी थी कि खुद ही टाइप हो गया! धन्यवाद कि बात नहीं मित्र!

बल्कि आपको धन्यवाद इतनी बड़ी बात ओतनी आसानी से बताने के लिए!* 


> * उत्साहवर्धन के लिए धन्यवाद*

----------


## amol05

*रोज रोज कुछ नहीं बदलता है 
परन्तु जब हम रुक कर कुछ दिन पीछे देखते है तो 
हमें पीछे से आब तक बहुत बड़ा परिवर्तन नजर आता है*

----------


## KHIL@DI_720

प्रश्न -  एक बूढ़े और एक जवान में क्या अंतर है ?
उत्तर -  एक बूढ़ा वो होता है जो सोचता है कि दो रातों के बीच एक दिन क्यों आया ,
 और एक जवान वो होता है जो सोचता है कि दो दिनों के बीच एक रात क्यों आई |:confused:

----------


## amol05

*आदत कोइ गन्दी नहीं होती बस सामने वाले के समजने का नजरिया गंदा होता है.......*

----------


## amol05

*सफलता अपनी स्वयं की परछई  की तरह होती है उसके पीछे जितना भागो वो तुमसे उतनी ही दूर भागेगी और अगर तुम उस पे ध्यान मत दो पर अपने रस्ते चले चलो तो वो तुम्हारे आगे पीछे घूमेगी *

----------


## anvijanusex

> *मित्रों इस सूत्र के द्वारा कुछ तथ्यपरक बातें “जिंदगी में काम आने वाले विचार/उत्साह वर्धक बातें” आपके सामने रखूँगा आप सब से भी सहयोग की आशा है की आप भी अपने संकलन से इस सूत्र में योगदान दें और हिंदी का ही प्रयोग यह सूत्र सामान्य विभाग मैं है विभाग की गरिमा बनाये रखें तथा आप सभी से प्रार्थना है की अगर आप को सूत्र या प्रविष्ठी पसंद आए तो कृपया थैंक्स और रेपुटेशन दे कर  उत्साहवर्धन करें ......धन्यवाद!*


badut hi umda sutra banaya he aapne. i like it very much. keep going........:salut::clap:

----------


## KHIL@DI_720

पेड़ की शाखा पर बैठा पंछी कभी भी इसलिए नहीं डरता कि डाल हिल रही है, 
क्योंकि पंछी डाली में नहीं अपने पंखों पर भरोसा करता है. :udd:

----------


## KHIL@DI_720

वही सबसे तेज चलता है, जो अकेला चलता है।

----------


## amol05

> badut hi umda sutra banaya he aapne. i like it very much. keep going........:salut::clap:


*स्वागत है आपका दोस्त परन्तु यह हिंदी फोरम है हृप्या यहाँ हिंदी का ही प्रयोग करें करें परेशानी हो तो बताये समस्या का समाधान कर दिया जायेगा*

----------


## amol05

*गणेश जी के पेट की जितनी खुशी :clap:आपकी  हो, उनके चूहे  जितना छोटा दुख:BangHead: आपका हो, सूंड की तरह लंबी सफलताये:up: आपकी हो, और आपका हर दिन मोदक जैसा मीठा:) आपका हो*

----------


## amol05

*विज्ञान कहता है की जुबान पर लगी चोट बहुत जल्दी ठीक होती है* 

और 

*ज्ञान कहता है की जुबान से लगी चोट जिंदगी भर ठीक नहीं होती है*

----------


## amol05

*जिंदगी की सचाई:*

*जब पानी में सैलाब आता है तो मछलियाँ चीटियों को खा जाती है 

और जब पानी सूखता है तो चीटिया  मछलियो को खा जाती है* 

अर्थात 

*:speaker: जिंदगी सभी को मौका देती है 

बस अपनी बारी  की प्रतीक्षा करो*

----------


## aawara

> *जिंदगी की सचाई:*
> 
> *जब पानी में सैलाब आता है तो मछलियाँ चीटियों को खा जाती है 
> 
> और जब पानी सूखता है तो चीटिया  मछलियो को खा जाती है* 
> 
> अर्थात 
> 
> *:speaker: जिंदगी सभी को मौका देती है 
> ...


*क्या खूब कहा है.............वाह*

----------


## amol05

*:speaker: आज का विचार:*

*गर्मी और बेइजती जितनी महसूस करोगे,*

*उतनी ही ज्यादा लगेगी,* 

*अत: बहादुर बनो और बेशर्म बनो* 

*सोचो जरा अलग हट के* :baby::pointlol:

----------


## amol05

> *क्या खूब कहा है.............वाह*


*धन्यवाद दोस्त आते रहा करो*

----------


## amol05

COLOR="#8b0000"]*जब आप बहुत ही मुश्किलों के किनारों पर खड़े हो 
तो अपने आप को संशय रहित होकर भगवन के सहारे छोड दो ..........*

*क्योकि तब सिर्फ दो ही बातें होंगी* 

*या तो वो आपको संभल लेगा जब आप गिरोगे* 

*या वो आपको सिखा देगा की कैसे उड़ना है उस किनारे से, या कैसे लड़ना हा जिंदगी की मंझदार से*

----------


## amol05

*:nono:झूठ बोलना:nono:* 

*बच्चों के लिए "पाप"*

*प्यार करने वालो के लिए "कला"*

*कुंवारों के लिए "अनिवार्य"*

*शादि-शुदाओ के लिए "जीने का सहारा"*

:group-dance:*झूट एक रूप अनेक*:group-dance:

----------


## Daljeet

ऊँगली बनी ही करने के लिए है ...

----------


## sushilnkt

> *:nono:झूठ बोलना:nono:* 
> 
> *बच्चों के लिए "पाप"*
> 
> *प्यार करने वालो के लिए "कला"*
> 
> *कुंवारों के लिए "अनिवार्य"*
> 
> *शादि-शुदाओ के लिए "जीने का सहारा"*
> ...


प्यार होता हे 
दिल का दिमाक होता हे

----------


## Daljeet

इस से बड़ी आतंकवादी घटना और क्या हो सकती है ......
.
.
.
.
.
टायलेट के लोटे में कोई तेजाब दाल दे..

----------


## sushilnkt

> *प्रकृति अपने लिए कुछ भी नहीं करती है 
> जैसे नदियाँ पानी नहीं पीती है 
> पेड फल नहीं खातें हैं 
> सूरज अपने आप को कभी गर्मी या रौशनी नहीं देता है 
> तो इसलिए दोस्तों दूसरों के लिए जीना ही सही मायने में जिंदगी जीना है*


तो क्या हम लोग ये नहीं कर रहे हे
आप के पिता ने आप को अपने लिए हो तो पैदा किया हे आप उनके सेवा करो 
और मेवा लो

----------


## Teach Guru

काफी बढ़िया विचार हैं मित्र ......

----------


## amol05

*बिना गम:BangHead: खुशी:clap: का पता कैसे चलेगा 

बिना रोये हंसी का मजा कैसे मिलेगा 

वो:up: जो भी करता है वो जनता है 

अगर हम जान गए तो उस्हे कृष्ण कौन कहेगा*

----------


## secretlife112

THANKS FOR ALL ITS TOO GOOD

----------


## amol05

*यादें आंसू होती तो झलक जाती 
यादें लिखावट होती तो मिट जाती 
जड़ें तो बस जिंदगी का एहसास है 
जो लाख कोशिशो के बाद भी दिल से नहीं जाती*

----------


## amol05

> THANKS FOR ALL ITS TOO GOOD


*स्वागत है आपका हिंदी में लिख्कने का प्रयास करें मित्र*

----------


## amol05

*१ दिन दर्द ने दौलत से कहा
 "तुम कितनी खुशनसीब हो हर कोइ तुम्हे पाने की कोशिश करता है और में इतना बदनसीब की हर कोइ मुझसे दूर जाने की कोशिश करता है "
दौलत बोली
 "खुशनसीब तो तुम हो जिसको पा कर लोग अपनों को याद करते है, बदनसीब तो मैं हू जिसको पा कर लोग अक्सर अपनों को भूल जाते है........ "*

----------


## amol05

*गलतिया  जिंदगी में प्रक्तीक रूप से सबसे होती है 
परन्तु ये सुनिश्चित करले की की ये गलतिय आपको उनसे जो आपको प्यार करतेहै या आपका ध्यान रखते है  उनसे दूर न कर दे*

----------


## Keshav Singh

आत्मा के रहने का स्थान होने के कारण देह बहुत पवित्र है .................... *(गाँधी जी)*

----------


## aawara

*सब कुछ लुट जाने के बाद भी भविष्य बचा रहता है।*

----------


## amol05

*दूसरों का दिल जीतने के लिए, 
आपको अपने स्वाभिमान के कुछ रंग छोड़ने होंगे 
तभी आप जीत सकते है दूसरों का दिल...................*

----------


## amol05

*जुबान चुप हो तो आंखे बोलती है 
आंखे बंद हो तो सांसे बोलती है 
सांसे बंद हो तो धडकन बोलती है
धडकन बंद हो तो डॉ बोलता है 
"I AM SORRY":nono:*

----------


## aawara

> *जुबान चुप हो तो आंखे बोलती है 
> आंखे बंद हो तो सांसे बोलती है 
> सांसे बंद हो तो धडकन बोलती है
> धडकन बंद हो तो डॉ बोलता है 
> "I AM SORRY":nono:*


*बहुत खूब . . . . . . . . . . सत्य वचन. . . . . * :clap:  :clap:

----------


## aawara

*अमंत्रं अक्षरं नास्ति , नास्ति मूलं अनौषधं ।
अयोग्यः पुरुषः नास्ति , योजकः तत्र दुर्लभ : ॥
— शुक्राचार्य * 
*कोई अक्षर ऐसा नही है जिससे ( कोई ) मन्त्र न शुरु होता हो , कोई ऐसा मूल ( जड़ ) नही है , जिससे कोई औषधि न बनती हो और कोई भी आदमी अयोग्य नही होता , उसको काम मे लेने वाले ( मैनेजर ) ही दुर्लभ हैं ।
--------------- *

----------


## amol05

*एक बार इंसान ने भगवान से पूछा मेरे और तुम्हारे प्यार में क्या अंतर है :question:

भगवान मुस्कुराया और बोला : ये जो पंची उड़ रहे है ये मेरा प्यार है 

और जो पिंजरो में बंद है वो तुम्हारा प्यार है*

----------


## amol05

> *अमंत्रं अक्षरं नास्ति , नास्ति मूलं अनौषधं ।
> अयोग्यः पुरुषः नास्ति , योजकः तत्र दुर्लभ : ॥
> — शुक्राचार्य * 
> *कोई अक्षर ऐसा नही है जिससे ( कोई ) मन्त्र न शुरु होता हो , कोई ऐसा मूल ( जड़ ) नही है , जिससे कोई औषधि न बनती हो और कोई भी आदमी अयोग्य नही होता , उसको काम मे लेने वाले ( मैनेजर ) ही दुर्लभ हैं ।
> --------------- *



:clap:*दोस्त सूत्र पर आपका स्वागत है एशी प्रकार अपनी उपस्थिति दर्ज करते रहे* 
:clap:

----------


## amol05

*:speaker:किस्मत और ठोकर दोनों साथ साथ चलते है 

जब किस्मत आपके साथ होती है तो आप पूरी दुनिया  ठोकर मारते हो:pointlol: 

जब किस्मत आपके विपरीत होती है पूरी दुनिया आपको ठोकर मारती है :BangHead:*

----------


## amol05

*टोक्यो बस अड्डे पर लिखा एक अद्भुत वाकया* 

:speaker:“*यहाँ पर केवल बस रूकती है, समय नहीं........., तो कृपया समय बर्बाद न करे और चलते रहे और अपने कर्तव्यों का निर्वाह करते रहे ..............”*

----------


## amol05

*अगर किसी को कुछ देना हो तो उसे अपना अछा समय दो 
*
*“क्योकि आप किसी को दिया हुआ कुछ भी वापिस ले सकते हो लेकिन दिया हुआ वक्त वापिस नहीं ले सकते” :baby::clap:*

----------


## amol05

*पल भर लगे दोस्ती मे वो विद्वानो की पहचान होती है 
लम्हो के लिए दोस्ती बदकिस्मती जब मेहरबान होती है*

----------


## Raman46

achchhi सूत्र है लगे रहो दोस्त

----------


## amol05

*:speaker: अनुशासन का अर्थ यह नहीं कि आप किसी और के द्वारा तय किए गए मापदंडों और नियमों का पालन करें, बल्कि खुद के लिए तैयार किए गए संकल्प और सबसे ऊंचे सिद्धांतों के अनुरूप काम करना है।:group-dance:*

----------


## amol05

*अखंड भारत संकल्प दिवस (१४ अगस्त) 

अब तक भारत के १० हिस्से हो चुके है

हमने क्या कब खोया :

१८७६ ................अफगानिस्तान 

१९०४ ................ नेपाल 

१९१४ ................. तिब्बत 

१९३९ .................. श्रीलंका 

१९३७ ..................माय्म्मार 

१९४७/१९७४ ........... बंगलादेश/पाकिस्तान 

१९४७ ................... मालद्वीप 

आये संकल्प ले अपनी मात्रभूमि  को  अखंड बनाने का*

----------


## amol05

*हमेशा अपनी छोटी छोटी गलतियों से बच कर रहने की कोशिश करो ...........
क्योकि इंसान हमेशा पहाडो या बड़ी चट्टानों से नहीं छोटे छोटे पथरो से ही ठोकर खाता  है ........*

----------


## rs-delhi

उच्च विचार सादा जीवन (जीवन में उतारे योग्य)

----------


## chandan_0123

श्रीमान अमोल जी सभी प्रविष्टियाँ एक से बढ़कर एक थी
सत्य का ज्ञान हो गया

----------


## amol05

*जिंदगी में किशी भी चीज की कीमत इंसान को २ ही सूरतो में समझ में आती  है

१ उसको पाने से पहले

और 

२ उसको खोने के बाद*

----------


## amol05

> श्रीमान अमोल जी सभी प्रविष्टियाँ एक से बढ़कर एक थी
> सत्य का ज्ञान हो गया


*स्वागत है जी आपका सूत्र पर*

----------


## amol05

*आज के नए नारे 
मनमोहन सिंह एक कम करो , चड्डी पहन कर डांस करो,  

सोनिया जिसकी मम्मी है वो सरकार निकम्मी  है, 

गली का  कुत्ता कैसा हो कपिल सिब्बल जैसा हो ,

मनमोहन जिसका ताऊ  है वो सरकार बिकौऊ है, 

देश का युवा जाग गया,, राहुल गाँधी भाग गया,

ये अंदर की बात है, पुलिस हमारे साथ है 

जय हिंद वन्देमातरम*

----------


## Rajeev

> *आज के नए नारे 
> 
> मनमोहन सिंह एक कम करो , चड्डी पहन कर डांस करो,  
> 
> सोनिया जिसकी मम्मी है वो सरकार निकम्मी  है, 
> 
> गली का  कुत्ता कैसा हो कपिल सिब्बल जैसा हो ,
> 
> मनमोहन जिसका ताऊ  है वो सरकार बिकौऊ है, 
> ...


हा हा ..वाह मित्र आज के नए नारे तो बहुत-ही मजेदार है ......मेरी ओर से रेपुटेशन स्वीकार करे |
कभी मेरे भी सूत्र में आकर अपने अ:मूल्य विचार रखे और पसंद आने पर रेपुटेशन देकर होसला अवश्य बढ़ाये |

http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthread.php?t=2051

धन्यवाद

----------


## amol05

*:speaker:
बहुत छोटी सी पर अर्थ से भरी बात:bell: 
.
.
.
.
.
.

जीवन का सबसे बड़ा रोग:question:
.
.
.
.
.
.
.

"क्या कहेंगे लोग":BangHead:*

----------


## KHIL@DI_720

> *:speaker:
> बहुत छोटी सी पर अर्थ से भरी बात:bell: 
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> 
> ...


*शत प्रतिशत सत्य है जी !!!*

----------


## amol05

> *शत प्रतिशत सत्य है जी !!!*


*स्वागत है आपका सूत्र पर*

----------


## amol05

*गम में इतना मत डुबो की 
तुम्हारा गम देख कर कोई अपनी खुशिया भूल जाये 
खुश इतना रहो की की 
तुम्हारी खुशियाँ देख कर कोई अपना गम भूल जाये*

----------


## dev b

बधाई मित्र बहुत अच्छा सूत्र है  ..

----------


## amol05

*क्या आप जानते है की म्रत्यु के बाद किसी भी किसी भी चीज की क्या समय सीमा होती है ... 

आँखे -३१ मिन०., 

दिमाग-१० मिन०, 

टाँगें – ४ घंटे, 

त्वचा -५ दिन, 

हृदय – १० मोन० ,

कान-१० मिन०

हड्डिया -३० दिन, 

व्यवहार –
:
:
:
:
:
:
:
:
 हमेशा के लिए ..............*

----------


## amol05

*हमारी असफलताओ के पीछे का कारन

“हम :banana: के पेड के नचे खड़े हो कर उस पेड से :mango::cherries: चाहते है",:BangHead:

 तो सफलताओ के लिए या तो अपनी चाहत बदलो या फिर पेड बदलो*

----------


## amol05

*सलाह मशवरा हाथ में बंधी घडी की तरह होता है 

“हर किसी की का टाइम दूसरे से अलग होता है पर सभी मानते है की उनका टाइम सही है"*

----------


## dev b

शान दार सूत्र...बधाई मित्र

----------


## Krish13

इतने अच्छे विचारोँ से अवगत कराने के लिये शुक्रिया मित्र॥

----------


## amol05

*असली प्यार

एक आदमी गर्मी में बहार से घर आया जो पसीने से भीगा हुआ था 

उसने अपनी पत्नी के दुपट्टे से पसीना पोछा तो पत्नी बोली “हटो दुपट्टा गंदा मत करो”

फिर उसने अपनी माँ के आँचल से पोछा तो माँ बोली “ठहर गंदा है दूसरा देती हूँ”*

----------


## amol05

> इतने अच्छे विचारोँ से अवगत कराने के लिये शुक्रिया मित्र॥


*आपका हार्दिक अभिनन्दन  है मित्र सूत्र पर*

----------


## THE UNDERTAKER

बहुत खूब...बढ़िया सूत्र

----------


## amol05

*MANDIR =  6अक्षर 
MASJID =  6 अक्षर 
CHURCH = 6 अक्षर 

&

GEETA  = 5अक्षर 
QUR'AN = 5अक्षर 
BIBLE   = 5अक्षर 


यह सभी प्रार्थनीय

और देखो  6-5=1

" भगवन १ है ". . .* :group-dance:

*फिर क्यों:question:

इंसान* :BangHead:

----------


## Amigo.

एक अच्छे व  ज्ञानवर्धक सूत्र के लिए बधाई.

----------


## arjun32

> *MANDIR =  6अक्षर 
> MASJID =  6 अक्षर 
> CHURCH = 6 अक्षर 
> 
> &
> 
> GEETA  = 5अक्षर 
> QUR'AN = 5अक्षर 
> BIBLE   = 5अक्षर 
> ...


 शानदार....   सूत्र..... बेहतरीन...... प्रविष्टिया.  .  रेपो+++++ स्वीकार करें...........

----------


## arjun32

सबको तुम अच्छा कहते हो, कानो को प्रियकर लगता है
अच्छे हो तुम किन्तु तुम्हारी अच्छाई से डर लगता है।

सुन्दर स्निग्ध सुनहरे मुख पर पाटल से अधरों के नीचे
वह काला सा बिन्दु काम का जैसे हस्ताक्षर लगता है।

स्थितियाँ परिभाषित करती हैं मानव के सारे गुण-अवगुण
मकर राशि का मन्द सूर्य ही वृष में बहुत प्रखर लगता है।

ज्ञानी विज्ञानी महान विद्वज्जन जिसमें कवि अनुरागी
वाणी के उस राजमहल में कभी-कभी अवसर लगता है।

विरह तप्त व्याकुल अन्तर को जब हो प्रियतम-मिलन-प्रतीक्षा,
हर कम्पन सन्देश प्रेम का हर पतंग मधुकर लगता है।
 (अमिताभ त्रिपाठी ’अमित’)

----------


## Teach Guru

मज़ा आ गया, बहुत सुंदर लिखते है आप|

----------


## JEETJAWAN

> *MANDIR =  6अक्षर 
> MASJID =  6 अक्षर 
> CHURCH = 6 अक्षर 
> 
> &
> 
> GEETA  = 5अक्षर 
> QUR'AN = 5अक्षर 
> BIBLE   = 5अक्षर 
> ...


बहुत ही बढीया सुत्र है इसको बनाने के लिए आपको धन्*यवाद
मेरी तरफ से आपको रेपो ........

----------


## Amigo.

एक बहूत ही बढ़िया सूत्र के लिए धन्यवाद अमोल भाई. और रेपो

----------


## cobra

> *MANDIR =  6अक्षर 
> MASJID =  6 अक्षर 
> CHURCH = 6 अक्षर 
> 
> &
> 
> GEETA  = 5अक्षर 
> QUR'AN = 5अक्षर 
> BIBLE   = 5अक्षर 
> ...


*बहुत ही शानदार सूत्र.और बेहतरीन प्रविष्टिया. . रेपो+++++ स्वीकार करें...........*

----------


## amol05

*कृपया मूर्खों:nasrudin: से कभी तर्क मत कीजिये....................:nono:*

*क्योंकि पहले वे आपको अपने स्तर पर लायेंगे:down:

 और 

फिर अपने अनुभवों से आपकी धुलाई कर देंगे...............:BangHead:*

----------


## jai 123

> *कृपया मूर्खों:nasrudin: से कभी तर्क मत कीजिये....................:nono:*
> 
> *क्योंकि पहले वे आपको अपने स्तर पर लायेंगे:down:
> 
>  और 
> 
> फिर अपने अनुभवों से आपकी धुलाई कर देंगे...............:BangHead:*


हा हा हा हा सही बात है

----------


## cobra

*10 मोती ज्ञान के............
१-जीने कि लिए कोई चीज़ है तो वो है प्रेम
२-पीने के लिए कोई चीज़ है तो वो है क्रोध 
३-खाने के लिए कोई चीज़ है तो वो है गम 
४-देने के लिए कोई चीज़ है तो वो है दान 
५-करने के लिए कोई चीज़ है तो वो है दया*

----------


## cobra

*




 Originally Posted by cobra


10 मोती ज्ञान के............
१-जीने कि लिए कोई चीज़ है तो वो है प्रेम
२-पीने के लिए कोई चीज़ है तो वो है क्रोध 
३-खाने के लिए कोई चीज़ है तो वो है गम 
४-देने के लिए कोई चीज़ है तो वो है दान 
५-करने के लिए कोई चीज़ है तो वो है दया


६-लेने के लिए कोई चीज़ है तो वो है ज्ञान 
७-कहने के लिए कोई चीज़ है तो वो है सत्य 
८- रखने के लिए कोई चीज़ है तो वो है इज्ज़त 
९-नहीं करने  के लिए कोई चीज़ है तो वो है इर्षा
१०-छोड़ने के लिए कोई चीज़ है तो वो है मोह*

----------


## cobra

*जिंदगी जब रुलाने लगे .
इतना मुस्कराओ कि दर्द भी शर्माने लगे.
निकले ना आंसू आँखों से कभी ,
और किस्मत भी मजबूर होकर आपको हँसाने लगे.*

----------


## amol05

बहुत रोये थे हम :BangHead: जब जन्मे थे 

हम:pointlol: और हँस रही थी ये दुनिया:pointlol: 

बदला लेंगे १ दिन मौत के वक्त 
हँसते हुए जायेंगे हम और रोएगी ये दुनिया :Globe:

----------


## amol05

*मोर नाचते :group-dance: हुए भी रोता है ....

हँस मरते हुए भी गाता है...........:music:

यह जीवन है दोस्त 

:BangHead:दुखो वालि रात नींद नहीं आती  ...........

और 

:clap:खुशी वाली रात कौन सोता है*

----------


## JEETJAWAN

> *शांति यानि चुप रहने से जिंदगी में बहुत सी समस्याए दूर रह सकती है परन्तु मुस्कराहट यानि मुस्कुराने लगभग सभी समस्यों का निदान हो सकता है 
> तो मित्रों सदा शांति से मीठा मीठा मुस्कुराते रहो ........... समस्याओं को दूर भगाते रहो.........*


सबसे बढीया ..................

----------


## cobra

*जिन्हें सपने देखना अच्छा लगता है उन्हें रात छोटी लगती है.
और...
 जिन्हें सपने पुरे करना अच्छा लगता है उन्हें दिन छोटे लगते है.
*

----------


## cobra

*पहले अपनी बोली बोलो
फिर चाहे तुम कुछ भी बोलो

इंग्लिश बोलो , रूसी बोलो
तुर्की बोलो , स्पैनिश बोलो
अरबी बोलो , चीनी बोलो
जर्मन बोलो , डैनिश बोलो
कुछ भी बोलो लेकिन पहले
अपनी माँ की बोली बोलो

अपनी बोली माँ की बोली
मीठी-मीठी , प्यारी- प्यारी
अपनी बोली माँ की बोली
हर बोली से न्यारी - न्यारी

अपनी बोली माँ की बोली
अपनी बोली से नफ़रत क्यों
अपनी बोली माँ की बोली
दूजे की बोली में ख़त क्यों

अपनी बोली का सिक्का तुम
दुनिया वालों से मनवाओ
खुद भी मान करो तुम इसका
औरों से भी मान कराओ

माँ बोली के बेटे हो तुम
बेटे का कर्त्तव्य निभाओ
अपनी बोली माँ होती है
क्यों न सर पर इसे बिठाओ

प्राण शर्मा*

----------


## kavita25

> *जिंदगी जब रुलाने लगे .
> इतना मुस्कराओ कि दर्द भी शर्माने लगे.
> निकले ना आंसू आँखों से कभी ,
> और किस्मत भी मजबूर होकर आपको हँसाने लगे.*


अच्छा मित्र ,मेरी तरफ से रेपो +++++++++

----------


## kavita25

> *मोर नाचते :group-dance: हुए भी रोता है ....
> 
> हँस मरते हुए भी गाता है...........:music:
> 
> यह जीवन है दोस्त 
> 
> :BangHead:दुखो वालि रात नींद नहीं आती  ...........
> 
> और 
> ...


सही अमोल जी , मेरी तरफ से आपको ++++++++++++

----------


## T J Cooper

वाह वाह  अमोल जी आपके विचार वास्तव में जीवन में उतारने योग्य हैं.

----------


## cobra

*"विश्वास" एक छोटा शब्द है 
उसे पडने के लिए सेकंड लगता है 
सोचो तो मिनिट लगता है 
समझो तो दिन लगता है 
पर साबित करने में जिंदगी लगती है*

----------


## cobra

*कोई वादा ना कर ,

कोई इरादा ना कर,

ख्वाहिशो में खुद को आधा ना कर,

किस्मत देगी उतना जितना लिख दिया खुदा ने.

इस तक़दीर से उम्मीद ज्यादा ना कर,*

----------


## amol05

*कोबरा जी स्वागत है आपका सूत्र पर 

आप तो चा गयी एशी प्रकार सूत्र को आगे बढ़ाते रहेए*

----------


## amol05

*हमेशा याद रखो

आर्गुमेंट कभी मत करो:nono: पर डिस्कशन हमेशा करो:clap: 

क्योकि 

आर्गुमेंट से ये पता चलता है की “कौन सही है” 

और  

डिस्कशन से यह पता चलता है की “क्या सही है “* 
:group-dance:

----------


## amol05

*ज्ञान, धन और विश्वास 

तीनो बहुत अछे दोस्त थे, १ ऐसा वक्त आया की तीनों को जुदा होना पड़ा 

तीनों ने एक दूसरे से सवाल किया “के कौन कहाँ  जायेगा” और रहेगा 

ज्ञान बोला “में मंदिर, मस्जिद, चरक, गुरूद्वारे और विद्यालय जाऊँगा”  

धन बोला “में महलों में और अमीरों के पास जाऊंगा”

लेकिन 

विश्वास चुप था

दोनों ने उससे पूछा तो उनसे ठंडी सांस छोड़ कर कहा

 “में १ बार चला जाऊंगा तो फिर कभी वापिस ही नहीं आऊंगा”*

----------


## samit171985

:salut::salut::salut:

----------


## samit171985

:salut::salut:

----------


## amol05

*मुस्कराहट रास्ता है दिल जीतने का 
मुस्कराहट नाम है खुशी का 
मुस्कराहट नाम है व्यक्तित्व में निखार का 
और ये मुस्कराहट हमेशा आपके साथ रहे*

----------


## swami ji

re po swikar kare ..............

----------


## amol05

*हम हमेशा आने वाले कल के लिए कार्य करते हैcentral 14

पर कल कभी नहीं आता है :BangHead:

तो हम अगर आज को अछा बनाने के लिए काम करेंगे 

तो आने वाला कल अपने आप ही अछा हो जायेगा* 

:clap::clap:

----------


## amol05

> re po swikar kare ..............


धन्यवाद जी स्वगत है आपका सूत्र पर

----------


## amol05

*जिंदगी का लक्ष्य होना चैये ६५४३२१* 

*अचंभित हो गये*central 14

*चलो समझाता हूँ* 

*६ अंको में तनख्वाह 

५ दिन काम हफ्ते में :book:

४ पहियों की गाड़ी/वाहन 

३ कमरों का मकान 

२ प्यारे से बच्चे:baby: 

१ प्यारी से बीवी :girl:
*

----------


## lotus1782

बहुत बढ़िया  मज़ा आ गया 

मेरी तरफ से रेपो ++++++++++++

----------


## Pooja1990 QUEEN

> *जिंदगी का लक्ष्य होना चैये ६५४३२१* 
> 
> *अचंभित हो गये*central 14
> 
> *चलो समझाता हूँ* 
> 
> *६ अंको में तनख्वाह 
> 
> ५ दिन काम हफ्ते में :book:
> ...


वाह वाह वाह वाह अतिउत्तम

----------


## Pooja1990 QUEEN

बहुत अच्छा सूत्र है ...मेने आज देखा ......रेपो उधार रही कल दुगी

----------


## abc2011

बहुत ही ज्ञानवर्धक  सूत्र है  दोस्त.

----------


## amol05

*प्यार और ताकत में फर्क 

ये कभी मत सोचो “हम से जो टकरायेगा वो चूर चूर हो जायेगा”

बल्कि यह सोचो “हम से जो टकरायेगा वो हमारा हो कर जायेगा”

हमशा प्रेम प्रदर्शित करो न की ताकत 

क्योकि 

समय आने पर वो सामने वाले को अपने आप ही दिख जायेगी*:group-dance:

----------


## amol05

*:bell:गुरु नानक देव ने कहा है  की:bell:

"तुम सोने से पहले सबको माफ कर दिया करो"

में तुम्हारे 

"सुबह उठने से पहले तुमको माफ कर दूंगा"

माफ करो और भूल जाओ*:group-dance:

----------


## amol05

*:bell:आज का सुविचार:bell::

अपने बारें में कभी बुरा मत सोचो 
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.

*:book:*क्योकि इसके लिए भगवन ने हमारे रिश्तदार और पड़ोसियों को पूरा ठेका दिया है*:group-dance:

----------


## Badtameez

अच्छा विचार प्रस्तुत किया गया है।

----------


## amol05

*१ पेंटर  से दिल के दरवाज़े की तस्वीर बनाने को कहा गया 

उस ने बहुत हसीन घर बनाया और उस में छोटा सा खुबसूरत दरवाज़ा लगाया

लेकिन उस का हैण्डल नहीं था:BangHead: 

किसी ने पूछा के हैण्डल क्यु नहीं लगाया 

तो उस ने कहा central 14:-

दिल का दरवाज़ा अन्दर से खोला जाता है बाहार से नहीं:nono:*

----------


## Badtameez

> *१ पेंटर  से दिल के दरवाज़े की तस्वीर बनाने को कहा गया 
> 
> उस ने बहुत हसीन घर बनाया और उस में छोटा सा खुबसूरत दरवाज़ा लगाया
> 
> लेकिन उस का हैण्डल नहीं था:BangHead: 
> 
> किसी ने पूछा के हैण्डल क्यु नहीं लगाया 
> 
> तो उस ने कहा central 14:-
> ...


कितनी गहरी बात है कि दिल का दरवाजा अन्दर से खोला जाता है।

----------


## amol05

*:music:शादीशुदा ज़िन्दगी :music:

ऐसी कैची कि तरह होती है 

जिसके दोनों बाज़ू अलग नहीं हो सकते,

लेकिन जो हमेशा एक-दूसरे से विपरीत दिशा में घूमते है; 

उनके बीच में अगर कोई आये तो उसका भगवान् ही मालिक है!*
:BangHead:central 41

----------


## Badtameez

> *:music:शादीशुदा ज़िन्दगी :music:
> 
> ऐसी कैची कि तरह होती है 
> 
> जिसके दोनों बाज़ू अलग नहीं हो सकते,
> 
> लेकिन जो हमेशा एक-दूसरे से विपरीत दिशा में घूमते है; 
> 
> उनके बीच में अगर कोई आये तो उसका भगवान् ही मालिक है!*
> :BangHead:central 41


कट जाएगा जी।

----------


## amol05

:girl:*नारी वो है "

जो 

सावित्री 

बनके मौत:skull: को भी हरा सकती है 

ओर

 लक्ष्मीबाई 

बनके दुश्मनों से लोहा भी ले सकती है"central 41*:salut:

----------


## Raja44

> :girl:*नारी वो है "
> 
> जो 
> 
> सावित्री 
> 
> बनके मौत:skull: को भी हरा सकती है 
> 
> ओर
> ...


अमोल जी ये तो सच है पर नारी के बारे मेँ ये बहुत कम है

----------


## amol05

> अमोल जी ये तो सच है पर नारी के बारे मेँ ये बहुत कम है



*जित्नालिखो उन्त्नाकम है तो १झलक है मित्र पूरा आप कर दो जी*

----------


## amol05

*सपनो को कभी आँखों  में बंद करके मत रखो:nono:

क्योकि 

आंसुओ के साथ वो बह जायेंगेcentral

सपनो को हमेशा दिल में दबा कर रखो:rofl: 

क्योकि 

वो उन्हें हर धडकन के साथ पूरा करने को प्रेरित करेगा दिन रात बिना रुके* :bell:

----------


## amol05

*जिंदगी एशी ना जियो दोस्तों की :nono:

लोग फरियाद करे :BangHead:

बल्कि 

एशी जियो की 

फिर याद करे

:salut::clap:*

----------


## amol05

*शाम सूरज:sun: को ढलना सिखा देती है

शाम परवाने को जलना सिखा देती है 

गिरने वाले को तकलीफ तो जरूर होती है 

पर ठोकरे:BangHead: इंसान को चलना सिखा देती है:clap::salut:*

----------


## shaukeen

> *३ सुन्हेरे सूत्र जिंदगी जीने के लिए*
> 
> 
> *१ जो आपकी सहायता करे उस्हे कभी मत भूलो 
> २ जो आपसे प्यार करे उससे कभी नफरत मत करो 
> ३ जो आप पर विश्वास करे उसे कभी धोखा मत दो*



अमोल जी आपने जो यह सूत्र दिए हैं इनको पढ़कर ऐसा नहीं लगता है कि किसी किताब में छपे quotation  हैं बल्कि ऐसा प्रतीत होता है कि यह स्वयम आपके अनुभव हैं. आपको बधाई.

----------


## amol05

> अमोल जी आपने जो यह सूत्र दिए हैं इनको पढ़कर ऐसा नहीं लगता है कि किसी किताब में छपे quotation  हैं बल्कि ऐसा प्रतीत होता है कि यह स्वयम आपके अनुभव हैं. आपको बधाई.



*शायद येही सच हो 

कुछ बातें राज ही रहे तो अच होता है है मित्र*

----------


## amol05

*:speaker:  सब कहते हैं...........:bell:

"अकेले आये थे अकेले जायेंगे" 

पर सच तो ये है 

“बिना दो लोगों के कोई आता नहीं और बिना चार लोगों के कोई जाता नहीं”

:nono::group-dance:*

----------


## rajkumar.monu

[QUOTE=amol05;781126][B][SIZE=4][CENTER]:  सब कहते हैं...........:bell:

"अकेले आये थे अकेले जायेंगे" 

पर सच तो ये है 

[COLOR="#FF8C00"]“बिना दो लोगों के कोई आता नहीं और बिना चार लोगों के कोई जाता नहीं”

:]
 :bloom: ........... :bloom: ................. :bloom:

----------


## amol05

*यदि किसी प्रसिद्ध व्यक्ति को करीब जाकर देखें तो वह उतना सम्माननीय नहीं :nono:रह जाएगा*:BangHead:

----------


## amol05

*औरतें अपना गुनाह कबूल कर सकती हैं, गलती नहीं*

----------


## amol05

*प्यार अंधा हो सकता है….., लेकिन शादी वह चीज़ है जो किसी की भी आँखे खोल देती है*

----------


## amol05

*त्याग का अर्थ यह नहीं होता कि हम कोई चीज छोड़ दें। 

त्याग का अर्थ है हम वह चीज छोड़ें, जो हमें प्रिय है।*

----------


## amol05

*हजारों युद्धों में विजय प्राप्त करने से बेहतर है स्वयं पर विजय प्राप्त करना। यह एकमात्र ऐसी जीत है, जिसे आपसे कभी भी छीना नहीं जा सकता है।*

----------


## amol05

*दुनिया में कुछ लोग सिर्फ इसीलिए जिंदा हैं क्योंकि उन्हें मारना गैर-कानूनी है।*

----------


## amol05

:speaker:
*शादीशुदा ज़िन्दगी 

ऐसी कैची कि तरह होती है 

जिसके दोनों बाज़ू अलग नहीं हो सकते, 

लेकिन जो हमेशा एक-दूसरे से विपरीत दिशा में घूमते है; 

*:bell:*उनके बीच में अगर कोई आये तो उसका भगवान् ही मालिक है!*:bell:

----------


## amol05

*बहुत नाज है तुझे अपने दोस्तों की मोहब्बत पर ए इंसान*central 14*

१ दिन तेरे ही जनाजे पर आ कर कहेंगे 

*central*“कितनी देर है दफ़नाने में”*central 41

----------


## amol05

*१ अविश्वसनिये पर सच है 

गरीब भिकारी मंदिर*:bell:* के बहार होता है*central
*
और

* :bloom: *अमीर भिकारी मंदिर के अंदर होता है* :bloom:

----------


## satyendra85

हो सकता है में आपके विचारो से सहमत नहीं होऊ पर आपके विचार को प्रकट करने के लिए आपको प्रेरित करूँगा !

----------


## satyendra85

वृच्छ कबहू न फल भखे , नदी न सांचे नीर ! परमार्थ के करने साधून धरो  शारीर!!          रूप योवन सम्पन्न , विशाल कुल संभव ! विद्या विहीन न  शोभन्ते निर्गंधे इव किंशुका :!! रहिमन पानी रखिये बिन पानी सब सून! पानी  गए न उबरे मोती , मानुस ,  चून!!                                                                                                        आधी छोड़  पूरी को धाये अधि मिले न पूरी पाए !

----------


## satyendra85

एक अँधा व्यक्ति मंदिर में भगवन के दर्शन के लिए गया ! वह लोगो ने उस अंधे  व्यक्ति को कहा की हे भाई तुम मंदिर में भगवन को केसे देख पाओगे तुम तो  अंधे हो? तो अँधा व्यक्ति बोला  अरे भाइयो में ही तो अँधा हु पर वो भगवन तो  मुझे देख पायेगा न!

----------


## sangita_sharma

स्वयं का दुःख और दूसरों का सुख ही जिसे अधिक लगता हो उसे शांति का अनुभव होना असंभव हे [/SIZE][/SIZE]

----------


## sangita_sharma

''ग्राहक भाग ना जाए '' इस डर से यदि दूकान मै क्रोध नहीं करते तो  सदगुण चले ना जाए '' इस डर से मन मै भी क्रोध करना बंद क्यों नहीं करते ?

----------


## sangita_sharma

'हमारी कोई मानता नही '' ये हमारे जीवन की सबसे बड़ी शिकायत होती हे ,और'' हम प्रभु की मानते नहीं '' उस शिकायत का क्या होगा

----------


## sangita_sharma

'किसी को भी फोन करो तो उसे भगवान् का एक आधा वचन तो सुनना ही हे एसा प्रण ले लो

----------


## sangita_sharma

दुःख के समय मै '' दुःख मुझ पर ही क्यों आते हे ? , यह प्रश्न मन मै उठता हे | परन्तु सुख के समय मै '' सुख मुझे ही क्यों मिलता हे '' यह प्रश्न उठाने के लिए मन तैयार नहीं होता, कमाल हे ना ?

----------


## amol05

> दुःख के समय मै '' दुःख मुझ पर ही क्यों आते हे ? , यह प्रश्न मन मै उठता हे | परन्तु सुख के समय मै '' सुख मुझे ही क्यों मिलता हे '' यह प्रश्न उठाने के लिए मन तैयार नहीं होता, कमाल हे ना ?


*बहुत बदिया है जी एशे आती रहे और कुछ बताती रहे अच्छा लगता है*

----------


## satyendra85

एक सर्कस में जोकर ने एक चुटकुला सुनाया ! सब दर्शक खूब हने , जोकर ने वो  ही चुटकुला दुबारा सुनाया , आधे ही लोग हँसे ! तीसरी बार सुनाया तो कोई भी  नहीं हंसा ! तब जोकर ने एक बहुत ही अच्छा सन्देश दिया की "जब हम एक ख़ुशी  को बार बार सहन नहीं कर सकते , यानि एक चुटकले पर बार बार हंस नहीं सकते   तो एक दुःख को बार बार क्यों याद करके दुखी होते है ?

----------


## satyendra85

जीवन में तिन चीजे कह कर नहीं आती -  मोंत, ग्राहक समय  !                                                                                                  स्त्री चरित्रस्य  पुरुसस्य , भाग्यम ,देवा न जानापी कुता: मनुष्य !  स्त्री के चरित्र को और पुरुस के भाग्य को देवता  भी नहीं जानते है फिर  मनुष्य तो क्या चीज है !

----------


## sangita_sharma

> एक सर्कस में जोकर ने एक चुटकुला सुनाया ! सब दर्शक खूब हने , जोकर ने वो  ही चुटकुला दुबारा सुनाया , आधे ही लोग हँसे ! तीसरी बार सुनाया तो कोई भी  नहीं हंसा ! तब जोकर ने एक बहुत ही अच्छा सन्देश दिया की "जब हम एक ख़ुशी  को बार बार सहन नहीं कर सकते , यानि एक चुटकले पर बार बार हंस नहीं सकते   तो एक दुःख को बार बार क्यों याद करके दुखी होते है ?


बहुत बढ़िया और ज्ञान की बात कही हे आपने मित्र आपको +repo

----------


## satyendra85

!देने वाले का ह्रदय उपहार को प्रिय और मूल्यवान बना देता है ! 
विषय के भोगो से विषय वासना की शांति नहीं होती , हवन से बढती हुई अग्नि के समानयह काम वासना नित्य बढती है !

----------


## satyendra85

मै, तू, मेरा , तेरा, त्याग कर उसे भजो !बार बार प्रयत्न करने से कठोर कम  भी सरल बन जाता है ,जेसे रस्सी के बार बार आने जाने से कठोर पत्थर भी कट  जाता है

----------


## satyendra85

३ का तड़का 
तिन से दूर रहो -- चोरी ,चुगली ,जमानत !
तिन कर्म बुरे है ---काम , क्रोध, लोभ 
तिन बाते मनुष्यता की पहचान है --विनम्रता ,ईमानदारी साह्स

----------


## sangita_sharma

मुर्ख बनने और मुर्ख बने रहने के लिए यदि आप तैयार हे तो ही धर्म क्षेत्र में प्रवेश कीजियेगा , वर्ना चालक बनने के लिए तो पूरी दुनिया पड़ी हे

----------


## sangita_sharma

शिखर पर पहुँचने के बाद तलहटी के कंकर नहीं दीखते उसी प्रकार ह्रदय को प्रेम के शिखर  पर ले जाने के बाद सामने वाले के दोष नहीं दीखते

----------


## simply_deep

*उच्च विचार.. सरे विचार ग्रहण करने लायक है..*

----------


## surekha.baheti

अदभुत ............. आनंदित ......... दिल को छू लेने वाली .......... और  जीवन में ग्रहण करने  योग्य बाते है.  गुरुदेव आपका कोटि कोटि धन्यवाद ऐसे  सूत्र का निर्माण करने एवं इसमें अपने अनुभव और  विचार रखने के लिए . मै  इसके लिए कोई रेपो नहीं दूंगी क्योकि रेपो देने का मतलब सिर्फ उसकी पीठ  थपथपाना या शाबाशी देना होता है, मै इसके लिए आपको सेल्यूट करती हूँ और  आपका हार्दिक आभार व्यक्त करती हूँ

----------


## amol05

> *उच्च विचार.. सरे विचार ग्रहण करने लायक है..*





> अदभुत ............. आनंदित ......... दिल को छू लेने वाली .......... और  जीवन में ग्रहण करने  योग्य बाते है.  गुरुदेव आपका कोटि कोटि धन्यवाद ऐसे  सूत्र का निर्माण करने एवं इसमें अपने अनुभव और  विचार रखने के लिए . मै  इसके लिए कोई रेपो नहीं दूंगी क्योकि रेपो देने का मतलब सिर्फ उसकी पीठ  थपथपाना या शाबाशी देना होता है, मै इसके लिए आपको सेल्यूट करती हूँ और  आपका हार्दिक आभार व्यक्त करती हूँ





> ३ का तड़का 
> तिन से दूर रहो -- चोरी ,चुगली ,जमानत !
> तिन कर्म बुरे है ---काम , क्रोध, लोभ 
> तिन बाते मनुष्यता की पहचान है --विनम्रता ,ईमानदारी साह्स


*
सभी मित्रों का स्वागत है ......

सहयोग और उत्साह वर्धन के लिए हार्दिक धन्यवाद*

----------


## surekha.baheti

अमोल जी आपसे आग्रह है कि इस सूत्र को भी अपडेट करते रहे ..........धन्यवाद

----------


## satyendra85

3 ka tadka    3 ka koi bhrosa nahi ki kab aa jaye_maut, grahak, garibi.     3 karm bure h- vyabhichar, bhrastachar. atyachar.         3 se dur raho- chori . chugli . jamanat.    3 vinashkari h  insan. vigyan . shaitan

----------


## amol05

*" माफ़ी मांग लेने से ये साबित नहीं* :nono: *होता कि*
* 
माफ़ी मांगने वाला गलत है.....

बल्कि ये साबित होता है कि 

उसके अंदर रिश्तों को निभाने की ज्यादा काबलियत है.."*

----------


## amol05

*बदिया और सुंदर जिंदगी हर किसी की कल्पना होती है 


परन्तु 


जिंदगी उस कल्पना से कही अधिक सुंदर होती है ......


*:bell:*तो जिंदगी का हर पल जियो ...........*:bell:


 :bloom:

----------


## amol05

:bell:*भगवान को* :bell:*

जीभ और ह्रदय में सख्ती पसंद नहीं है 

तभी तो 

उसने दोनों को बोनलेस बनाया है 

की दोनों में सदैव नरमी बने रहे

*:group-dance:

central 14

----------


## amol05

*वक्त और हालत कभी जिंदगी में एक जैसे नहीं होते ............*:nono:*

वक्त इंसान की जिंदगी बदल देता है 

ओर 

हालत बदलने में वक्त नहीं लगता*

----------


## amol05

*चाणक्य कहते हैं कि 

जो व्यक्ति अच्छा मित्र नहीं है उस पर तो विश्वास नहीं करना चाहिए, 

परंतु इसके साथ ही अच्छे मित्र के सम्बन्ध  में भी पूरा विश्वास नहीं करना चाहिए, 

क्योंकि यदि वह नाराज हो गया तो आपके सारे भेद खोल सकता है। 

अत: सावधानी अत्यंत आवश्यक है।*

----------


## amol05

*पति को कभी कभी अँधा 

और 

कभी कभी बहरा होना चाहिए*

----------


## amol05

कार्येशु दासी ; करनेशु  मंत्री; रुपेचा  लक्ष्मी; क्षमाया  धरित्री;
भोज्येशु  माता; सयानेशु  रम्भा; शत  धर्मयुक्त  कुलधर्मपतनी 

पति के किये पत्नी कार्य में मंत्री के सामान सलाह देने वाली, 

सेवा में दासी के सामान काम करने वाली,

माता के सामान सुन्दर भोजन करने वाली 

शयन के समय रम्भा के सामान सुख देने वाली,

धर्म के अनुकूल और क्षमादी गुण धारण करने में पृथ्वी के सामान स्थिर रहनेवाली होती है |

- संस्कृत सूक्ति

----------


## amol05

अतिथि जिसका अन्न खाता है उसके पाप धुल जाते हैं - अथर्ववेद

----------


## amol05

अत्याचारी से बढ़कर अभागा कोई दूसरा नहीं :BangHead:

क्योंकि 

विपत्ति के समय उसका कोई मित्र नहीं होता:nono:
central 41central 141

----------


## amol05

*अत्याचार करने वाला उतना ही दोषी होता है जितना उसे सहन करने वाला - तिलक*

----------


## amol05

दूसरों के अनुभव से जान लेना भी मनुष्य के लिए एक अनुभव है...........

----------


## amol05

*दूसरों के प्रति किये गए छोटे अपराध 

**अपने प्रति किये गए बड़े अपराध हैं* *

**जिनका फक हमें भुगतना ही होता है ........*

----------


## amol05

*जरा रूप को, 

आशा धैर्य को,

मृत्यु प्राण को,

क्रोध श्री को,

काम लज्जा को हरता है

**पर अभिमान सब को हरता है -* *

विदुर नीति*

----------


## amol05

कोयल दिव्या आमरस पीकर भी अभिमान नहीं करती,
 लेकिन मेढक कीचर का पानी पीकर भी टर्राने लगता है

----------


## apnapan.pyar

> कोयल दिव्या आमरस पीकर भी अभिमान नहीं करती,
>  लेकिन मेढक कीचर का पानी पीकर भी टर्राने लगता है


*नमस्कार गुरु जी ......ये आपके ज्ञान देखकर अच्छा लगा .....मैंने ये सूत्र आज ही देखा है .......मैं आपसे सामान्य बिभाग में एक ज्ञान का सूत्र बनाने के लिए कहने की सोच ही रहा था ......लेकिन आज ये सूत्र देख लिया ........मेरी और से गुरु दक्षीना +++++++++ स्वीकार करे .......*

----------


## amol05

*आशा एक नदी है,

उसमे इच्छा रूपी जल है,

तृष्णा उस नदी की तरंगे हैं, 

आसक्ति उसके मगर हैं

तर्क वितर्क उसकी पक्षी हैं, 

मोह रूपी भवरों के कारन वह सुकुमार तथा गहरी है

चिंता ही उसके ऊंचे नीचे किनारे हैं 

जो धैर्य के वृक्षों को नष्ट करते हैं

जो शुद्धचित्त  उसके पास चले जाते हैं वो बड़ा आनंद पते हैं*

----------


## amol05

*तीन बातें*

*तीन बातें कभी न भूलें - प्रतिज्ञा करके, क़र्ज़ लेकर और विश्वास देकर। - महावीर**तीन बातें करो - उत्तम के साथ संगीत, विद्वान् के साथ वार्तालाप और सहृदय के साथ मैत्री। - विनोबा**तीन अनमोल वचन - धन गया तो कुछ नहीं गया, स्वास्थ्य गया तो कुछ गया और चरित्र गया तो सब गया। - अंग्रेजी कहावत**तीन से घृणा न करो - रोगी से, दुखी से और निम्न जाती से। - मुहम्मद साहब**तीन के आंसू पवित्र होते हैं - प्रेम के, करुना के और सहानुभूति के। - बुद्ध**तीन बातें सुखी जीवन के लिए- अतीत की चिंता मत करो, भविष्य का विश्वास न करो और वर्तमान को व्यर्थ मत जाने दो।**तीन चीजें किसी का इन्तजार नहीं करती - समय, मौत, ग्राहक।**तीन चीजें जीवन में एक बार मिलती है - मां, बांप, और जवानी।**तीन चीजें पर्दे योग्य है - धन, स्त्री और भोजन।**तीन चीजों से सदा सावधान रहिए - बुरी संगत, परस्त्री और निन्दा।**तीन चीजों में मन लगाने से उन्नति होती है - ईश्वर, परिश्रम और विद्या।**तीन चीजों को कभी छोटी ना समझे - बीमारी, कर्जा, शत्रु।**तीनों चीजों को हमेशा वश में रखो - मन, काम और लोभ।**तीन चीजें निकलने पर वापिस नहीं आती - तीर कमान से, बात जुबान से और प्राण शरीर से।**तीन चीजें कमज़ोर बना देती है - बदचलनी, क्रोध और लालच।**तीन चीज़े असल उद्धेश्य से रोकता हैं - बदचलनी, क्रोध और लालच।**तीन चीज़ें कोई चुरा नहीं सकता - अकल, चरित्र, हुनर।**तीन व्यक्ति वक़्त पर पहचाने जाते हैं - स्त्री, भाई, दोस्त।**तीनों व्यक्ति का सम्मान करो - माता, पिता और गुरु।**तीनों व्यक्ति पर सदा दया करो - बालक, भूखे और पागल।**तीन चीज़े कभी नहीं भूलनी चाहिए - कर्ज़, मर्ज़ और फर्ज़।**तीन बातें कभी मत भूलें - उपकार, उपदेश और उदारता।**तीन चीज़े याद रखना ज़रुरी हैं - सच्चाई, कर्तव्य और मृत्यु।**तीन बातें चरित्र को गिरा देती हैं - चोरी, निंदा और झूठ।**तीन चीज़ें हमेशा दिल में रखनी चाहिए - नम्रता, दया और माफ़ी।**तीन चीज़ों पर कब्ज़ा करो - ज़बान, आदत और गुस्सा।**तीन चीज़ों से दूर भागो - आलस्य, खुशामद और बकवास।**तीन चीज़ों के लिए मर मिटो - धेर्य, देश और मित्र।**तीन चीज़ें इंसान की अपनी होती हैं - रूप, भाग्य और स्वभाव।**तीन चीजों पर अभिमान मत करो – ताकत, सुन्दरता, यौवन।**तीन चीजें अगर चली गयी तो कभी वापस नहीं आती - समय, शब्द और अवसर।**तीन चीजें इन्सान कभी नहीं खो सकता - शान्ति, आशा और ईमानदारी।**तीन चीजें जो सबसे अमूल्य है - प्यार, आत्मविश्वास और सच्चा मित्र।**तीन चीजे जो कभी निश्चित नहीं होती - सपनें, सफलता और भाग्य।**तीन चीजें, जो जीवन को संवारती है - कड़ी मेहनत, निष्ठा और त्याग।**तीन चीजें किसी भी इन्सान को बरबाद कर सकती है - शराब, घमन्ड और क्रोध।**तीन चीजों से बचने की कोशिश करनी चाहिये – बुरी संगत, स्वार्थ और निन्दा।**कोई भी कार्य करने से पहले – सोचो, समझो, फिर करो।*

----------


## amol05

> *नमस्कार गुरु जी ......ये आपके ज्ञान देखकर अच्छा लगा .....मैंने ये सूत्र आज ही देखा है .......मैं आपसे सामान्य बिभाग में एक ज्ञान का सूत्र बनाने के लिए कहने की सोच ही रहा था ......लेकिन आज ये सूत्र देख लिया ........मेरी और से गुरु दक्षीना +++++++++ स्वीकार करे .......*


*
स्वागत  है जी आपका ...........

धन्यवाद..........

स्वीकार है*

----------


## amol05

*अपने आप को बचाने के लिये तर्क-वितर्क करना हर व्यक्ति की आदत है, 

जैसे क्रोधी व लोभी आदमी भी अपने बचाव में कहता मिलेगा कि, 

यह सब मैंने तुम्हारे कारण किया है।*

----------


## apnapan.pyar

> *अपने आप को बचाने के लिये तर्क-वितर्क करना हर व्यक्ति की आदत है, 
> 
> जैसे क्रोधी व लोभी आदमी भी अपने बचाव में कहता मिलेगा कि, 
> 
> यह सब मैंने तुम्हारे कारण किया है।*


*सत्यवचन गुरु जी .........*

----------


## amol05

अपनों के लिये गोली सह सकते हैं, 

लेकिन बोली नहीं सह सकते। 

गोली का घाव भर जाता है, पर बोली का नहीं।

----------


## amol05

अपनों व अपने प्रिय से धोखा हो 

या बीमारी से उठे हों 

या राजनीति में हार गए हों 

या श्मशान घर में जाओ; 

तब जो मन होता है, वैसा मन अगर हमेशा रहे, 

तो मनुष्य का कल्याण हो जाए।

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> अपनों के लिये गोली सह सकते हैं, 
> 
> लेकिन बोली नहीं सह सकते। 
> 
> गोली का घाव भर जाता है, पर बोली का नहीं।


सही बोला मित्र 100% सत्य ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,

----------


## amol05

*मंत्री अथवा गुरू किसे बनायें**जिसमें सत्य को सत्य एवं असत्य को असत्य कहने का साहस हो, जो चाटुकारिता में नहीं बल्कि राज्यहित में विश्वास रखता हो, जो मान अपमान से परे हो, जिसे धन का लोभ न हो, जो कंचन व कामिनी से अप्रभावित रहे उसी व्यक्ति को राजा को अपना मंत्री अथवा गुरू नियुक्त करना चाहिये -* चाणक्*य नीति

----------


## amol05

*पशु से इंसान बने और बने फिर इंसान से पशु

सबकी गति है एक सी अंत समय पर होय, जो आये हैं जायेंगे राजा रंक फकीर । 
जनम होत नंगे भये, चौपायों की चाल , न वाणी न वाक्*य थे पशुवत पाये शरीर । 
धीरे धीरे बदल गये चौपायों से बन इंसान । 
वाक्य और वाणी मिली वस्त्र पहन कर हुये बने महान ।
 जाति बनी और ज्ञान बढ़ा तो बॉंट दिया फिर इंसान । 
अंत समय नंगे फिर भये, गये सब वेद शास्त्र और ज्ञान ।।*

----------


## amol05

*श्रेष्ठत्व प्राप्त  करने के उपाय*



अच्छा वक्ता बनना है तो अच्छे श्रोता बनो, 

अच्छा लेखक बनना है तो अच्छे पाठक बनो, 

अच्छा गुरू बनना है तो अच्छे शिष्य बनो, 

अच्छा राजा बनना है तो अच्छा नागरिक बनो 

अच्छा स्वामी बनना है तो अच्छे नौकर बनो

----------


## amol05

*विषय पर जानकारी कितनी*



कई विषयों के बारे में थोडा थोडा ज्ञान होने से बेहतर है 

कि केवल कुछ या केवल एक विषय में ही

मनुष्य निपुण यानि निष्णात हो !

तात्पर्य यह कि बहुत विषयों के कुछ कुछ ज्ञान से केवल

कुछ विषय का पूरा ज्ञान होना अच्छा है !

----------


## amol05

*उत्तम वाणी, सत्य वचन, धीर गंभीर मृदु वाक्य
*
*मनुष्य को सदा उत्तम वाणी अर्थात श्रेष्ठ लहजे में बात करना चाहिये, 

और सत्य वचन बोलना चाहिये, संयमित बोलना, मितभाषी होना अर्थात कम बोलने वाला मनुष्य सदा सर्वत्र सम्मानित व सुपूज्य होता है । कारण यह कि प्रत्येक मनुष्य के पास सत्य का कोष (कोटा) सीमित ही होता है और शुरू में इस कोष (कोटा) के बने रहने तक वह सत्य बोलता ही है, किन्तु अधिक बोलने वाले मनुष्य सत्य का संचित कोष समाप्त हो जाने के बाद भी बोलते रहते हैं, तो कुछ न सूझने पर झूठ बोलना शुरू कर देते हैं, जिससे वे विसंगतियों और उपहास के पात्र होकर अपमानित व निन्दनीय हो अलोकप्रिय हो जाते हैं । अत: वहीं तक बोलना जारी रखो जहॉं तक सत्य का संचित कोष आपके पास है । धीर गंभीर और मृदु (मधुर ) वाक्य बोलना एक कला है जो संस्कारों से और अभ्यास से स्वत: आती है ।*

----------


## amol05

*उपयोगी बनो, समय का सदुपयोग करो*



''चिल्ला कर और झल्ला कर बातें करना, 
बिना सलाह मांगे सलाह देना, 
किसी की मजबूरी में अपनी अहमियत दर्शाना और सिद्ध करना, 
ये कार्य दुनियां का सबसे कमजोर और असहाय व्यक्ति करता है, 
जो खुद को ताकतवर समझता है और जीवन भर बेवकूफ बनता है, 
घृणा का पात्र बन कर दर दर की ठोकरें खाता है ।''

----------


## amol05

''जो समय को नष्ट करता है, समय भी उसे नष्ट कर देता है''


''समय का हनन करने वाले व्यक्ति का चित्त सदा उद्विग्न रहता है, 


और 


वह असहाय तथा भ्रमित होकर यूं ही भटकता रहता है''

----------


## amol05

*जिस मनुष्य में स्वयं का विवेक, 


चेतना एवं बोध नहीं है, 


उसके लिये शास्त्र क्या कर सकता है । 


ऑंखों से हीन अर्थात अन्धे मनुष्य के लिये दर्पण क्या कर सकता है ।*

----------


## JEETJAWAN

> *जिस मनुष्य में स्वयं का विवेक, 
> 
> 
> चेतना एवं बोध नहीं है, 
> 
> 
> उसके लिये शास्त्र क्या कर सकता है । 
> 
> 
> ऑंखों से हीन अर्थात अन्धे मनुष्य के लिये दर्पण क्या कर सकता है ।*


 
सत्*य वचन ...................................

----------


## amol05

*मधुरी मीठी बानी, दगाबाज की निशानी 
*
*मीठा और मधुर बोल कर लोग पीठ में छुरा घोंपते है, 

ऐसे लोगों से सावधान रहना चाहिये, 

ये लोग दगाबाज होते हैं*

----------


## amol05

*हल्दी जर्दी नहिं तजे, खटरस तजै न आम ।
 शीलवान गुन ना तजै, ना औगुन तजै गुलाम ।।
*

*हल्दी अपना पीला रंग नहीं छोड़ती, 

आम अपनी खटास नहीं छोड़ता, 

इसी प्रकार कुलीन और शीलवान लोग अपने गुण नहीं छोड़ते, 

और
 वर्णसंकर कुलहीन लोग अपने अवगुण नहीं छोड़ते ।।*

----------


## amol05

*''चिल्ला कर और झल्ला कर बातें करना, 

बिना सलाह मांगे सलाह देना,

किसी की मजबूरी में अपनी अहमियत दर्शाना और सिद्ध करना, 

ये कार्य दुनियां का सबसे कमजोर और असहाय व्यक्ति करता है,
 
जो खुद को ताकतवर समझता है 

और 

जीवन भर बेवकूफ बनता है, 

घृणा का पात्र बन कर दर दर की ठोकरें खाता है ।''*

----------


## amol05

*समय पाय तरूवर फलें, केतक सींचो नीर ।*
*कारज धीरें होत हैं, काहे होत अधीर ।।

समय पाकर अर्थात समय पूरा हो जाने के बाद ही वृक्ष फल देते हैं, 

चाहे उनकी कितनी भी सिंचाई क्यों न की जाये । 

इसी प्रकार हर कार्य अपनी प्रक्रिया व समय पूरा हो जाने के बाद ही पूर्ण होता है,

इसलिये मनुष्य को धैर्य नहीं खोना चाहिये 

और

समय पूर्ण होने तक निश्चिंत होकर प्रतीक्षा करना चाहिये ।*

----------


## JEETJAWAN

जो अपनी आत्मा की आवाज नही सुनता
वो परमात्मा को खो बैठता है

----------


## viky4u.agrawal

अजगर करे ना चाकरी पंछी करे ना काम 
दास मलूका कह गए सब के दाता राम

----------


## JEETJAWAN

जो कोई भी जिम्मेदारी लेता है ,चाहे घर या परिवार हो , चाहे ऑफिस हो या कोई अन्य स्थान*  
अधिकार उसी को मिलते है

लेकिन आजकल अधिकार सब चाहते पर
जिम्मेदारी कोई नही चाहता

----------


## komal gupt

करपया करके ईस  सूत्र को रोज़ अपडेट करे ...... बहुत हे सुन्दर सूत्र हे :gossip:

----------


## amol05

> करपया करके ईस  सूत्र को रोज़ अपडेट करे ...... बहुत हे सुन्दर सूत्र हे :gossip:


*सूत्र पर आपका स्वागत है ...........

धन्यवाद.........

पूरी कोशिश की जायेगी जी ........*

----------


## sudhirraj

साईं वचन -
  "जब तक किसी से कोई पूर्व नाता या सम्बन्ध न हो , तब तक कोई भी किसी के समीप नहीं जाता"

----------


## JEETJAWAN

मन लोभी , मन लालची , मन चंचल, मन चितचोर
मन के कहे ना चालिये मन तो चले है 
पल पल कुछ और

----------


## JEETJAWAN

बुरा में खोजन को चलिया बुरा न मिलियां कोई एक जी,
दिल खोजा आपणा तो बुरा न मुझसे कोई .

----------


## JEETJAWAN

ना काबा, ना काशी , ना में कैलाश में
कहां ढूंढे है बंदे , में तो तेरे पास में

----------


## komal gupt

अमोल जी आप ने जीतना भी लिखा हे वो बहुत ही अच्छा हे ....
कृपया करके आप रोज़ ईस सूत्र पर लिखने का प्रयास करे ........  :gossip:

----------


## sudhirraj

लोग प्यार के लिए होते है और ----
चीजे इस्तेमाल के लिए 
बात तब बिगडती है जब -------
चीजो से प्यार किया जाये
और लोगो को इस्तेमाल किया जाये ---

----------


## CHHUPA RUSTEM

मौत आएगी तो मैँ भागूंगा नहीँ डटकर सामना करुंगा क्योँकि मौत से तेज तो मैँ भाग नहीँ सकता

----------


## komal gupt

*सुन्दर और सत्य वचन...... * :clap:

----------


## amol05

*साधारण  दिखने  वाले  लोग  ही  दुनिया  के  सबसे  अच्छे  लोग  होते  हैं : यही  वजह  है 

कि  भगवान  ऐसे  बहुत  से  लोगों का निर्माण करते हैं.*

----------


## amol05

जिस व्यक्ति ने कभी गलती नहीं कि उसने कभी कुछ नया करने की कोशिश नहीं की.

----------


## amol05

*उत्कृष्टता वो कला है जो प्रशिक्षण और आदत से आती है.हम इस लिए सही कार्य नहीं करते कि हमारे अन्दर अच्छाई या उत्कृष्टता है , बल्कि वो हमारे अन्दर इसलिए हैं क्योंकि हमने सही कार्य किया है.हम वो हैं जो हम बार बार करते हैं.इसलिए उत्कृष्टता कोई कार्य नहीं बल्कि एक आदत है.*

----------


## CHHUPA RUSTEM

> *सुन्दर और सत्य वचन...... * :clap:


DEARये बचन सत्य तो है लेकिन तुमसे सुंदर नहीँ है

----------


## amol05

*दोस्ती का मतलब 

एक प्यारा सा दिल जो कभी नफरत * :nono: *करता*
*
एक प्यारी सी मुस्कराहट जो फीकी* :nono:* पड़ती 

एक एहसास जो कभी दुख* :nono: *देता 

एक ऐसा रिश्ता जो कभी खत्म* :nono:* होता*

----------


## amol05

*फूलों की महक केवल वायु की दिशा मे फैलती है! लेकिन एक अच्छे व्यक्ति की अच्छाई, हरेक दिशा मे फैलती है!*

----------


## amol05

*वक़्त और समझ, दोनों एक साथ अच्छी किस्मत वालों को ही मिलते हैं! 

क्योंकि अक्सर वक़्त पर समझ नहीं होती और समझ आने तक वक़्त ही नहीं बचता!*

----------


## amol05

*बुरे दिनों का एक अच्छा फायदा है;
.
..
...
**अच्छे - अच्छे दोस्त परखे जातें हैं!*

----------


## amol05

*इंसान को बादाम खाने से नही* :nono:*,

जिन्दगी में ठोकर खाने से अक्ल आती है!*

----------


## amol05

*मन हमेशा पतन पाप की और जाता है;
जल हमेशा ढाल की ओर बहता है!
जल ओर मन का स्वभाव एक ही;
जल यंत्र से ऊपर उठता है;
और मन मन्त्र से ऊपर उठता है!*

----------


## amol05

*अगर दूसरों को दु:खी देखकर, तुम्हें भी दुःख होता है;
तो समझ लो, की भगवान ने तुम्हें इंसान बनाकर कोई गलती नही की है!*

----------


## amol05

*ज़रा सी देर में, दिल में उतरने वाले लोग; ज़रा सी देर में, दिल से उतर भी जाते हैं!*

----------


## amol05

*हर किसी को अपने ज्ञान का तो अभिमान होता है;
मगर अपने अभिमान का ज्ञान नही होता!*

----------


## amol05

*इंसान जब तरक्की की चरम सीमा पर होता है, तो लोगों को भूल जाता है! 
और जब बरबादी की चरम सीमा तक आता है, तब तक लोग उसे भूल जाते हैं!*

----------


## Manavji

*अर्थ मनुष्य द्वारा बनाये गए हैं . 
और चूँकि आप लगातार अर्थ जानने में लगे रहते हैं , 
इसलिए आप अर्थहीन महसूस करने लगते हैं.*

----------


## amol05

*इंसान की फितरत को समझते हैं सिर्फ परिंदे...
जितना भी मोहब्बत से बुलाओ, मगर पास नहीं आते!*

----------


## amol05

*जब लोग किसी को पसंद करते हैं, तो उसकी बुराईयाँ भूल जाते हैं;
और जब किसी से नफरत करते हैं, तो उसकी अच्छाईयां भूल जाते हैं!*

----------


## amol05

*जब छोटे थे तब बड़े होने की बड़ी चाहत थी!
पर अब पता चला कि:
अधूरे एहसास और टूटे सपनों से;
अधूरे होमवर्क और टूटे खिलौने अच्छे थे!*

----------


## amol05

*जिन्दगी में कभी समझौता करना पड़े तो कभी हिचकिचाहट मत रखो;
झुकता वही है जिसमें जान होती है, अकड़ ही तो मुर्दे की पहचान होती है!*

----------


## amol05

*दुनियां में सबसे तेज रफ़्तार प्रार्थना की है,

क्योंकि दिल से जुबान तक पहुँचने से पहले ये भगवान तक पहुँच जाती है!*

----------


## amol05

*दो अक्षर का होता है लक, 

ढाई अक्षर का होता है भाग्य, 

तीन अक्षर का होता है नसीब, 

साढ़े तीन अक्षर का होता है किस्मत, 

पर ये चारों के चारों चार अक्षर के मेहनत से छोटे होते हैं!

(पर ये सिर्फ कहने की बात है)*

----------


## amol05

*ख़ुशी के लिए काम करोगे तो ख़ुशी नहीं मिलेगी;
लेकिन खुश होकर काम करोगे तो ख़ुशी जरुर मिलेगी!*

----------


## amol05

*कुछ लोग हमें तभी याद करते हैं जब उन्हें हमारी जरुरत होती है!

इस बात का हमें कभी बुरा नहीं मानना चाहिए, 

बल्कि खुश होना चाहिए, क्योंकि हम उस दीपक की तरह है, 

जिसे लोग अँधेरा महसूस होने पर उजाले के लिए याद करते हैं!*

----------


## sudhirraj

सभी बुरे कार्य मन के कारण उतप्प्न होते है 

                                                        अगर मन परिवर्तित हो जाये तो क्या अनैतिक 

                                                        कार्य रह सकते है 
                                                         गौतम बुध

----------


## amol05

*इंसान मकान बदलता है, वस्त्र बदलता है, सम्बन्ध बदलता है, फिर भी दु:खी रहता है क्योंकि, वह अपना स्वभाव नही बदलता!*

----------


## amol05

*रात नहीं ख़्वाब बदलता है;

मंजिल नहीं कारवां बदलता है!

जज्बा रखें हरदम जीतने का;

क्योंकि किस्मत चाहे बदले न बदले, 

वक़्त जरुर बदलता है!*

----------


## amol05

*त्योहार साल की गति के पड़ाव हैं, 

**जहाँ भिन्न-भिन्न मनोरंजन हैं,** 
**
भिन्न-भिन्न आनंद हैं,* *

**भिन्न-भिन्न क्रीडास्थल हैं - बरुआ*

----------


## amol05

*दुखियारों को हमदर्दी के आँसू भी कम प्यारे नहीं होते- प्रेमचंद*

----------


## amol05

*अधिक हर्ष और अधिक उन्नति के बाद ही अधिक दुख और पतन की बारी आती है।-जयशंकर प्रसाद*

----------


## amol05

*अध्यापक राष्ट्र की संस्कृति के चतुर माली होते हैं। वे संस्कारों की जड़ों में खाद देते हैं और अपने श्रम सेउन्हें सींच-सींच कर महाप्राण शक्तियाँ बनाते हैं।- महर्षि अरविंद*

----------


## amol05

*जंज़ीरें, जंज़ीरें ही हैं, चाहे वे लोहे की हों या सोने की, वे समान रूप से तुम्हें गुलाम बनाती हैं।- स्वामी रामतीर्थ*

----------


## amol05

*जैसे अंधे के लिए जगत अंधकारमय है और आँखों वाले के लिए प्रकाशमय है वैसे ही अज्ञानी के लिए जगत दुखदायक है और ज्ञानी के लिए आनंदमय।- संपूर्णानंद*

----------


## amol05

*नम्रता और मीठे वचन ही मनुष्य के आभूषण होते हैं। शेष सब नाममात्र के भूषण हैं।- संत तिरुवल्लुर*

----------


## amol05

*वही उन्नति करता है जो स्वयं अपने को उपदेश देता है।- स्वामी रामतीर्थ*

----------


## amol05

*अपने विषय में कुछ कहना प्राय: बहुत कठिन हो जाता है क्योंकि अपने दोष देखना आपको अप्रिय लगता है और उनको अनदेखा करना औरों को।- महादेवी वर्मा*

----------


## alysweety

बहुत ही अच्छी अच्छी बातें हैं 
शानदार ....... लाजवाब सूत्र ........
बधाई .........................

----------


## amol05

> बहुत ही अच्छी अच्छी बातें हैं 
> शानदार ....... लाजवाब सूत्र ........
> बधाई .........................


*धन्यवाद आपका ..........*

----------


## amol05

*करुणा में शीतल अग्नि होती है जो क्रूर से क्रूर व्यक्ति का हृदय भी आर्द्र कर देती है।- सुदर्शन*

----------


## amol05

*हताश न होना ही सफलता का मूल है और यही परम सुख है।- वाल्मीकि*

----------


## amol05

*मित्रों का उपहास करना उनके पावन प्रेम को खंडित करना है।- राम प्रताप त्रिपाठी*

----------


## amol05

*नेकी से विमुख हो जाना और बदी करना नि:संदेह बुरा है, मगर सामने हँस कर बोलना और पीछे चुगलखोरी करना उससे भी बुरा है।- संत तिरुवल्लुवर*

----------


## amol05

*कवि और चित्रकार में भेद है। कवि अपने स्वर में और चित्रकार अपनी रेखा में जीवन के तत्व और सौंदर्य का रंग भरता है।- डॉ. रामकुमार वर्मा*

----------


## amol05

*तलवार ही सब कुछ है, उसके बिना न मनुष्य अपनी रक्षा कर सकता है और न निर्बल की।- गुरु गोविंद सिंह*

----------


## amol05

*मनुष्य क्रोध को प्रेम से, पाप को सदाचार से लोभ को दान से और झूठ को सत्य से जीत सकता है।- गौतम बुद्ध*

----------


## amol05

*सच्चे साहित्य का निर्माण एकांत चिंतन और एकांत साधना में होता है*

----------


## amol05

*कुटिल लोगों के प्रति सरल व्यवहार अच्छी नीति नहीं।*:nono:

----------


## amol05

*अनुभव, ज्ञान उन्मेष और वयस् मनुष्य के विचारों को बदलते हैं।*

----------


## amol05

*जो अपने ऊपर विजय प्राप्त करता है वही सबसे बड़ा विजयी हैं।*

----------


## amol05

*अधिक अनुभव, अधिक सहनशीलता और अधिक अध्ययन यही विद्वत्ता के तीन महास्तंभ हैं।*

----------


## amol05

*जो दीपक को अपने पीछे रखते हैं वे अपने मार्ग में अपनी ही छाया डालते हैं।- रवींद्र*

----------


## amol05

*जहाँ प्रकाश रहता है वहाँ अंधकार कभी नहीं रह सकता।*

----------


## amol05

*मनुष्य का जीवन एक महानदी की भाँति है जो अपने बहाव द्वारा नवीन दिशाओं में राह बना लेती है।*

----------


## amol05

*प्रत्येक बालक यह संदेश लेकर आता है कि ईश्वर अभी मनुष्यों से निराश नहीं हुआ है।*

----------


## amol05

*हताश न होना सफलता का मूल है और यही परम सुख है। उत्साह मनुष्य को कर्मो में प्रेरित करता है और उत्साह ही कर्म को सफल बनता है।*

----------


## amol05

*अनुराग, यौवन, रूप या धन से उत्पन्न नहीं होता। अनुराग, अनुराग से उत्पन्न होता है।*

----------


## amol05

*जैसे जल द्वारा अग्नि को शांत किया जाता है वैसे ही ज्ञान के द्वारा मन को शांत रखना चाहिए।*

----------


## Ranveer

प्रतिभाशाली लोग बिना सनकीपन के हो ही नहीं सकते।

-लियोनार्डो डिकैप्रियो  

_________________________________________________-


हमें सदा यह ध्यान रखना चाहिए कि शक्तिशाली से शक्तिशाली मनुष्य भी एक दिन कमजोर होता है और बुद्धिमान से बुद्धिमान व्यक्ति भी गलतियां करता है।

-महात्मा गांधी

__________________________________________________  _______________

सही सलाह को तभी तक अच्छे तरीके से सुनो, जब तक कि यह तुम्हारे काम को बाधित न करे।


-रॉटरी डाउन अंडर

----------


## amol05

.........

----------


## amol05

..............

----------


## amol05

*जीवन की वर्णमाला .......*

----------


## amol05

*सुविचार ............*

----------


## amol05

*डालर और रुपये की समय समय पर कीमत::
1947 में 1 डालर = 1.00 रूपये
1966 में 1 डालर = 7.50 रूपये
1975 में 1 डालर = 8.40 रूपये
1984 में 1 डालर = 12.36 रूपये
1990 में 1 डालर = 17.50 रूपये
1991 में 1 डालर = 24.58 रूपये
1992 में 1 डालर = 28.97 रूपये
1995 में 1 डालर = 34.96 रूपये
2000 में 1 डालर = 46.78 रूपये
2001 में 1 डालर = 47.93 रूपये
2002 में 1 डालर = 48.98 रूपये
2003 में 1 डालर = 45.57 रूपये
2004 में 1 डालर = 43.84 रूपये
2005 में 1 डालर = 46.11 रूपये
2007 में 1 डालर = 44.25 रूपये
2008 में 1 डालर = 49.82 रूपये
2009 में 1 डालर = 46.29 रूपये
2010 में 1 डालर = 45.09 रूपये
2011 में 1 डालर = 51.10 रूपये
2012 में 1 डालर = 54.47 रूपय

1991 से मंदमोहन विश्व बैक के कर्मचारी बने और तब से लेकर अब तक रूपये की वैल्यू में 3 गुना से अधिक कमज़ोरी आई है !!
>>>
[ Note :- आज अमेरिका मेँ आईफोन 5 की कीमत 1000 डॉलर है और भारत मेँ 55000 रुपये लेकिन अगर भारत की विदेश और आर्थिक नीति मेँ सुधार किया जाय और घरेलू उद्योग को बढ़ावा दिया जाये तो यही डॉलर फिर से रुपये के बराबर आ जायेगा और हमे Iphone5 सिर्फ 1000 रुपये मेँ मिलेगा ]
**

**
*

----------


## amol05

*अगर इनका प्रयोग करे तो ......*

----------


## amol05

*सचाई ........*

----------


## amol05

*तुम क्या करोगे अगर तुम्हारे सबसे खराब दुश्मन भी तुमसे कई गुना ज्यादा बेहतर हों ?
यह तो कुछ भी नहीं. दिक्कत तो तब आती है जब तुम्हारे सबसे अच्छे दोस्त तुमसे बदतर हों !!!

कसम से आज पहली बार पाकिस्तानियों के लिए दिल में थोड़ी सी इज्ज़त आई है......

जय जय श्रीराम.........
वन्देमातरम......*

----------


## amol05

..........

----------


## amol05

...........

----------


## amol05

.............

----------


## amol05

...............

----------


## amol05

*भ्रूण हत्या .......*

----------


## amol05

*भूल .......*

----------


## amol05

*एक व्यक्ति की आदत थी कि वह रस्ते में मिलने वाले व्यक्ति को साईं राम जी बोल कर नमस्कार करता था, पर एक व्यक्ति उसके नमस्कार का जवाब गाली से देता । एक दिन उस व्यक्ति से मैंने पूछा: भाई, वो व्यक्ति हर रोज तुम्हे भला बुरा कहता है, तुम फिर भी उसे नमस्कार क्यों बुलाते हो ? उस नेक इन्सान ने बड़ा खुबसूरत जवाब दिया: जब वो मेरे लिए अपनी बुरी आदत नही छोड़ सकता तो उसके लिए अपनी अच्छी आदत क्यों छोड़ू ।।*

----------


## amol05

.................

----------


## amol05

*ज्ञान विज्ञान .......*

----------


## amol05

*शर्म .......*

----------


## amol05

..................

----------


## amol05

===========

----------


## amol05

==============

----------


## amol05

...............

----------


## amol05

============

----------


## amol05

=========

----------


## amol05

========

----------


## amol05

=============

----------


## amol05

============

----------


## amol05

=============

----------


## amol05

===========

----------


## amol05

================

----------


## amol05

===========

----------


## amol05

==========

----------


## amol05

=============

----------


## amol05

=============

----------


## amol05

==============

----------


## amol05

===========

----------


## amol05

===========

----------


## amol05

*जिंदगी ........*

----------


## amol05

*दुर्लभ जोड़ी .........*

----------


## amol05

*मर्द या नामर्द ...*

----------


## amol05

*लड़कियों के सुरक्षा के उपाय .........*

----------


## amol05

*सफलता की .........*

----------


## amol05

==========

----------


## amol05

===========

----------


## alysweety

> ===========



ही ही ही ही 
व्हाट एन आइडिया ..............
ही ही ही ही

----------


## amol05

================

----------


## amol05

==============

----------


## amol05

*
नया पदार्थ ..........*

----------


## amol05

*किसकी आँखों में क्या है ..........*

----------


## amol05

==============

----------


## amol05

========

----------


## amol05

*दिल का मामला ......*

----------


## amol05

*चाणक्य नीती*

----------


## amol05

*बेटा और बेटी .........*

----------


## amol05

*शाकाहारी कैसी बने .........*

----------


## amol05

*प्यार की सचाई ........*

----------


## amol05

नहीं .....

----------


## amol05

ब्राह्मण ..........

----------


## amol05

विश्वास .............

----------


## amol05

*नसीहत ..........*

----------


## amol05

*दुखी रहने के १० रास्ते ...............*

----------


## amol05

*कमजोरी/बुराई*

----------


## amol05

*आस्था ...........*

----------


## amol05

*दिल से........*

----------


## amol05

==========

----------


## amol05

*जिंदगी .........*

----------


## amol05

==========

----------


## amol05

*निराशावादी ........*

----------


## amol05

==========

----------


## amol05

*मतलब .....*

----------


## amol05

===========

----------


## amol05

भरोसा ..........

----------


## amol05

==========

----------


## amol05

=============

----------


## amol05

===========

----------


## amol05

मन शांत करने के १० सूत्र

----------


## amol05

भाव ..अभाव.......... स्वभाव ........

----------


## amol05

===========

----------


## amol05

========

----------


## amol05

=========
===============

----------


## amol05

======

----------


## amol05

रिश्ते ...........

----------


## amol05

========

----------


## amol05

आपातकाल ........

----------


## amol05

============

----------


## amol05

=============

----------


## amol05

==============

----------


## amol05

आदमी कि कीमत

----------


## amol05

सफलता

----------


## amol05

मर्यादा

----------


## amol05

=============

----------


## amol05

===============

----------


## dhanrajk75

अमोल जी को नमस्कार.................. में पहली बार आया हूँ यहाँ पर

----------


## dhanrajk75

एक बात कहूँगा मित्र उपदेश देने के लिए है ग्रहण बहुत कम लोग करते हैं

----------


## amol05

==============

----------


## amol05

> एक बात कहूँगा मित्र उपदेश देने के लिए है ग्रहण बहुत कम लोग करते हैं


*कोई बात नहीं ...........पर कभी कभी काम आ जाते है .....*

----------


## amol05

============

----------


## amol05

=========
=========

----------


## amol05

Attachment 683463
=============

----------


## amol05

परिस्थितिय

----------


## amol05

......................

----------


## amol05

==========

----------


## amol05

==========

----------


## amol05

===========

----------


## amol05

=====
============

----------


## skd121

बड़ों की देखकर दुनिया, मेरे अन्दर का छोटा सा बच्चा बड़ा होने से डरता है
[QUOTE=amol05;300057]जियोजिंदगीयारो !!!

----------


## ravi chacha

आज का सुविचार
चुप रहना सीखिए
यह क्वॉलिटी आपको किसी दिन प्रधानमंत्री बना सकती है।

----------


## amol05

==========

----------


## amol05

===============

----------


## amol05

===============

----------


## amol05

============

----------


## amol05

==
=====================

----------


## amol05

=============

----------


## amol05

===========

----------


## amol05

==========

----------


## amol05

=========

----------


## amol05

याद .......

----------


## amol05

========

----------


## amol05

============

----------


## amol05

=========

----------


## pathfinder

मनुष्य परिस्तिथियों का दास नहीं बल्कि उनका निर्माता, नियंत्रणकर्ता और स्वामी है |

----------


## ramsingh111

मनुष्य को अप्पने जीवन के साथ कुछ अन्य जीवनों का भी निर्वाह करना होता हे 
इसलिय मनुष्य को सही राह पर चलना चाहिये

----------


## amol05

============

----------


## amol05

=============

----------


## The Hero

> ( यदि कहने के लिए कुछ अच्छा नहीं हो तो चुप रहना एक बेहतर विकल्प है | )
> में कन्फ्यूज हु   
> 
> ये किस मुर्ख ने लिखा था ?


ये मनमोहन सिँह पर फिट बैठता है |

----------


## amol05

===============

----------


## amol05

> ( यदि कहने के लिए कुछ अच्छा नहीं हो तो चुप रहना एक बेहतर विकल्प है | )
> में कन्फ्यूज हु   
> 
> ये किस मुर्ख ने लिखा था ?



*गूढ़ ज्ञान कि बाते है ...सबको समझ नहीं आती*

----------


## amol05

================

----------


## amol05

===============

----------


## amol05

=============

----------


## amol05

============

----------


## amol05

=================

----------


## amol05

===============

----------


## amol05

=======

----------


## amol05

===============

----------


## DIWANA DON

> Attachment 697833
> ===============





> =======





> ===============


बेशकीमती कोटेशन है

----------


## amol05

=========

----------


## amol05

आपकी अहमियत

----------


## amol05

============

----------


## amol05

शिक्षक का फर्क

----------


## amol05

बड़ा नाम

----------


## amol05

=================

----------


## "Hamsafar+"

*सचमुच बेशकीमती विचार दर्शाए हैं मित्र*

----------


## amol05

==========

----------


## amol05

> *सचमुच बेशकीमती विचार दर्शाए हैं मित्र*


*धन्यवाद स्वागत है आपका मित्र .......*

----------


## amol05

================

----------


## amol05

=================

----------


## amol05

=================

----------


## amol05

================

----------


## amol05

==================

----------


## amol05

===============

----------


## amol05

=================

----------


## amol05

=============

----------


## amol05

===================

----------


## amol05

=================

----------


## amol05

३६ गुणों कि माला

----------


## amol05

==============

----------


## amol05

=============

----------


## amol05

==============

----------


## amol05

============

----------


## amol05

===========

----------


## amol05

==========

----------


## amol05

================

----------


## amol05

=================

----------


## amol05

============

----------


## amol05

===============

----------


## amol05

===============

----------


## amol05

===================

----------


## amol05

आँखों में क्या है ?

----------


## amol05

=================

----------


## amol05

============

----------


## manojdjoshi

`````````````````````````

----------


## amol05

================

----------


## amol05

==============

----------


## amol05

==================

----------


## amol05

==========

----------


## amol05

झोपडी और महल का भेद

----------


## amol05

==========

----------


## amol05

===============

----------


## amol05

==============

----------


## amol05

========
=================

----------


## amol05

===============

----------


## amol05

==================

----------


## jeet6162

> Attachment 716165
> ==================


बहुत ही उत्तम विचार है  मित्र

----------


## ashwanimale

बहुत ही अच्छा सूत्र है

----------


## amol05

================

----------


## amol05

======================

----------


## amol05

==============

----------


## DIWANA DON

> ==============





> ======================


   बहूत खूब दोस्त एक एक विचार अनमोल है +++ का कायदा बनता है

----------


## DIWANA DON

मनुष्य का व्यवहार ही वह दर्पण है , जिसमे उसका व्यक्तित्व भलीभांति  जा सकता है I

----------


## amol05

========

----------


## amol05

=
========

----------


## amol05

=============

----------


## amol05

================

----------


## amol05

========================

----------


## amol05

=================

----------


## amol05

=============

----------


## amol05

जिंदगी का दम

----------


## amol05

====================

----------


## amol05

==================

----------


## amol05

'
=================

----------


## amol05

==================

----------


## amol05

==========

----------


## amol05

=======================

----------


## amol05

==============

----------


## amol05

================

----------


## amol05

=================

----------


## amol05

===================

----------


## amol05

एक कफन कि खातिर

----------


## amol05

पैसा ............

----------


## amol05

===============

----------


## amol05

*क्या ये सहि है .........*

----------


## amol05

===============

----------


## amol05

=================

----------


## amol05

=====================

----------


## amol05

=====================

----------


## amol05

आँखे ............

----------


## amol05

================

----------


## amol05

===================

----------


## amol05

===================

----------


## amol05

============

----------


## DIWANA DON

> ===================





> ===================





> ============





> ================





> आँखे ............





> =====================





> =====================





> =================


समझ में नहीं आ रहा कि किस उच्च विचार की तारीफ करूँ , हर एक अमोल भाई की तरह अनमोल है l

----------


## amol05

==============

----------


## amol05

==============

----------


## amol05

=================

----------


## amol05

===================

----------


## amol05

=====================

----------


## amol05

---------------------

----------


## amol05

====================

----------


## amol05

================

----------


## amol05

===============

----------


## amol05

==================

----------


## amol05

=================

----------


## amol05

================

----------


## amol05

/
===========

----------


## amol05

===============

----------


## amol05

==================

----------


## amol05

==============

----------


## amol05

=================

----------


## amol05

===================

----------


## amol05

=================

----------


## amol05

===============

----------


## amol05

==============

----------


## amol05

=====================

----------


## amol05

====================

----------


## amol05

===============

----------


## amol05

==================

----------


## amol05

=================

----------


## amol05

===================

----------


## amol05

=================

----------


## amol05

================

----------


## amol05

====================

----------


## amol05

==================

----------


## amol05

=================

----------


## amol05

==============

----------


## DIWANA DON

> Attachment 723216
> ====================





> Attachment 723202
> ================





> Attachment 723222
> ==================





> =================





> ==============


बहुत ही अनमोल वचन है

----------


## amol05

=============

----------


## amol05

======================

----------


## amol05

==================

----------


## amol05

==============

----------


## amol05

=================

----------


## amol05

==================

----------


## amol05

अपनों का दिया दर्द

----------


## amol05

============

----------


## amol05

============

----------


## amol05

=============

----------


## amol05

=====================

----------


## amol05

===========

----------


## amol05

===============

----------


## amol05

================

----------


## amol05

===================

----------


## Krishna

> *अखंड भारत संकल्प दिवस (१४ अगस्त) 
> 
> अब तक भारत के १० हिस्से हो चुके है
> 
> हमने क्या कब खोया :
> 
> १८७६ ................अफगानिस्तान 
> 
> १९०४ ................ नेपाल 
> ...


और वो कश्मीर भी देने की बातें कर रहे हैं |

----------


## amol05

===========

----------


## amol05

===============

----------


## amol05

===============

----------


## amol05

==================

----------


## amol05

=
===============

----------


## Shree Ji

अति उतम विचार हैं  सूत्रधार का प्रयास सराहनिय है आप लिखते रहे हम पढ़्ते रहे क्या पता जिंदगी  के किस मोड़  पर  ये दो बाते मन को लग जाये और जिंदगी सवंर जाये

----------


## amol05

-===================

----------


## donsplender

> =
> ===============


अमोलजी सभी टेग उति उत्तम ! जीवन में उतारने योग्य !

----------


## amol05

> अति उतम विचार हैं  सूत्रधार का प्रयास सराहनिय है आप लिखते रहे हम पढ़्ते रहे क्या पता जिंदगी  के किस मोड़  पर  ये दो बाते मन को लग जाये और जिंदगी सवंर जाये





> अमोलजी सभी टेग उति उत्तम ! जीवन में उतारने योग्य !


*धन्यवाद मित्रों  ............आपका स्वागत है सूत्र में ............*

----------


## amol05

==============

----------


## amol05

==============

----------


## amol05

==================

----------


## amol05

==================

----------


## amol05

===================

----------


## amol05

============

----------


## amol05

================

----------


## Shree Ji

> ================


बिलकुल  कड़वी  सच्चाई बयां कि है
काश ईन दिवारो को बनने से पहले हि गिरा पाते

----------


## amol05

===============

----------


## amol05

===============

----------


## amol05

============

----------


## amol05

===================

----------


## Shree Ji

वाह अमोल जी आपके विचार निसंदेह अमोल है

----------


## amol05

============

----------


## amol05

===========

----------


## amol05

================

----------


## amol05

जिंदगी से प्यार

----------


## amol05

==============

----------


## amol05

=================

----------


## amol05

=================

----------


## amol05

===============

----------


## DIWANA DON

> ============





> ===========





> ================





> जिंदगी से प्यार





> ==============





> =================


*एक से बढ़कर एक अनमोल विचार +++ का कायदा बनता है*

----------


## amol05

> *एक से बढ़कर एक अनमोल विचार +++ का कायदा बनता है*


*प्रोत्साहन के लिए धन्यवाद मित्र  ..........*

----------


## amol05

=================

----------


## amol05

===============

----------


## amol05

=================

----------


## amol05

===============

----------


## amol05

=========================

----------


## amol05

==================

----------


## amol05

===================

----------


## amol05

==========

----------


## amol05

===========

----------


## amol05

==============

----------


## amol05

=========

----------


## amol05

==============

----------


## amol05

================

----------


## amol05

================

----------


## amol05

==================

----------


## amol05

================

----------


## amol05

]
===============

----------


## amol05

=============

----------


## amol05

===============

----------


## amol05

===============

----------


## amol05

=======
===========

----------


## amol05

===================

----------


## amol05

==============

----------


## amol05

==========

----------


## amol05

================

----------


## amol05

====================

----------


## S SUNDER

> ====================





> ================





> ==========





> ==============





> =======
> ===========



*बहुत बहुत बहुत ही सुंदर विचार अमोल जी +++ मांग रहे हैं*

----------


## Salonee

> Attachment 739680==============


काश इतनी सी बात सभी को समझ आ जाये

----------


## amol05

==============

----------


## amol05

==========

----------


## amol05

\

================

----------


## Dabang Toofani

_मुझे नहीं पता था की इस फोरम में इतनी अच्छी बातें मिलेगी, प्रणाम जी ._

----------


## amol05

> _मुझे नहीं पता था की इस फोरम में इतनी अच्छी बातें मिलेगी, प्रणाम जी ._


*धन्यवाद स्वागत है आपका ...

ये फोरम तो ज्ञान का भण्डार है .......हर प्रकार  का ज्ञान है मित्र यहा पर तो ........*

----------


## amol05

===========

----------


## amol05

हमारे वैदिक महीनो के नाम

----------


## amol05

===================

----------


## amol05

==================

----------


## Dabang Toofani

> *धन्यवाद स्वागत है आपका ...
> 
> ये फोरम तो ज्ञान का भण्डार है .......हर प्रकार  का ज्ञान है मित्र यहा पर तो ........*


_सत्य बचन प्रभु . एक बार फिर से प्रणाम_

----------


## donsplender

> *आदत कोइ गन्दी नहीं होती बस सामने वाले के समजने का नजरिया गंदा होता है.......*



ये बात समझ में नहीं आई अमोलजी !!

----------


## DIWANA DON

> Attachment 745599
> ==================




 सही है ......... कुछ जो हमें छोड़कर चले गए ...........  भी याद आते हैं l

----------


## amol05

================

----------


## amol05

==============

----------


## amol05

==================

----------


## amol05

================

----------


## amol05

============

----------


## amol05

===============

----------


## amol05

====================

----------


## amol05

==============

----------


## amol05

===============

----------


## amol05

==============

----------


## DIWANA DON

> ==============




जैसे हमारा इस मंच से है

----------


## amol05

============

----------


## amol05

==========

----------


## amol05

भगवन कहा से हो

----------


## amol05

================

----------


## DIWANA DON

> ============





> ==========





> भगवन कहा से हो





> ================



एक से बढ़कर एक विचार उत्तम है +++ का कायदा बनता है

----------


## DIWANA DON

*मूर्खता का सबसे अच्छा प्रतिकार उसकी उपेक्षा है l अहंकारी के नटखटपन पर ध्यान न देना ही समझदारी है l*

----------


## amol05

==============

----------


## amol05

============

----------


## alymax

बहुत ही अच्छी रचना है

----------


## amol05

============

----------


## amol05

=============

----------


## amol05

==================

----------


## amol05

===============

----------


## amol05

=============

----------


## amol05

===============

----------


## amol05

=============

----------


## raipurian

हर किसी को अपने ज्ञान का अभिमान तो होता है;
मगर अफ़सोस अपने अभिमान का ज्ञान नहीं होता।

----------


## amol05

*ईश्वर ने हमारे शरीर की रचना कुछ इस प्रकार की है की

ना तो हम अपनी ही पीठ थप-थपा सकते है .............

और

और ना ही अपने आप को लात मार सकते है ............

इसलिए

हर इक मित्र और आलोचक

जरूरी होता है ......*

----------


## amol05

=================

----------


## amol05

=================

----------


## amol05

==================

----------


## ingole

> ==================


सही कहा आचार्य जी , अहंकार और क्रोध ही इंसान की सुख शान्ति के दो सबसे बड़े शत्रु हैं ...

----------


## amol05

=================

----------


## Vijaylove

Bahut hi accha sutra hai, Aapke dwara diya gaye vichar jindagi me utarne ke yogya hai, Dhanyawad......!

----------


## amol05

===============

----------


## amol05

> Bahut hi accha sutra hai, Aapke dwara diya gaye vichar jindagi me utarne ke yogya hai, Dhanyawad......!


*धन्यवाद स्वागत है आपका ......*

----------


## amol05

===============

----------


## amol05

==================

----------


## donsplender

अमोलजी आपके सूत्र पर बहुत कुछ सिखने मिलता है !! इस फोरम का सबसे किमती सूत्र !!

----------


## NANDINE

> अमोलजी आपके सूत्र पर बहुत कुछ सिखने मिलता है !! इस फोरम का सबसे किमती सूत्र !!


आप सही कहते है

----------


## amol05

> अमोलजी आपके सूत्र पर बहुत कुछ सिखने मिलता है !! इस फोरम का सबसे किमती सूत्र !!





> आप सही कहते है


धन्यवाद आप दोनों का ...
ये तो आप सब का प्यार है .....वर्ना हम किस काबिल

----------


## amol05

==============

----------


## amol05

=
==============

----------


## amol05

===================

----------


## amol05

===================

----------


## S SUNDER

> धन्यवाद आप दोनों का ...
> ये तो आप सब का प्यार है .....वर्ना हम किस काबिल



*यह आपकी महानता है .........*

----------


## amol05

*“The highest education is that which does not merely give us information but makes our life in harmony with all existence.” - Rabindranath Tagore*


*“उच्चतम शिक्षा वह है कि जो हमें महज जानकारी नहीं देती बल्कि हमारे जीवन को सम्पूर्ण अस्तित्व के साथ सद्भाव में लाती है।” - रवीन्द्रनाथ टैगोर*

----------


## amol05

===================

----------


## amol05

===========

----------


## amol05

===================

----------


## amol05

---------------======

----------


## amol05

===============

----------


## amol05

================

----------


## amol05

=================

----------


## amol05

===============

----------


## amol05

==============

----------


## amol05

=============

----------


## S SUNDER

.
                            .

----------


## S SUNDER

.
                               .

----------


## S SUNDER

.
                              .

----------


## S SUNDER

.
                             .

----------


## S SUNDER

.
                             .

----------


## S SUNDER

.
                           .

----------


## S SUNDER

.
                                  .

----------


## S SUNDER

.
                              .

----------


## S SUNDER

.
                             .

----------


## S SUNDER

.
                             .

----------


## S SUNDER

.
                            .

----------


## S SUNDER

.
                                .

----------


## amol05

मनोचिकित्सकों का कहना है की ........

अगर कोई इन्सान बहुत हंसता है , तो अंदर से वो बहुत अकेला है 

अगर कोई इन्सान बहुत सोता है , तो अंदर से वो बहुत उदास है 

अगर कोई इन्सान खुद को बहुत मजबूत दिखाता है और रोता नही , तो वो अंदर से बहुत कमजोर है 

अगर कोई जरा जरा सी बात पर रो देता है तो वो बहुत मासूम और नाजुक दिल का है 

अगर कोई हर बात पर नाराज़ हो जाता है तो वो अंदर से बहुत अकेला और जिन्दगी में प्यार की कमी महसूस करता है 

लोगों को समझने की कोशिश कीजिये ,जिन्दगी किसी का इंतज़ार नही करती , लोगों को एहसास कराइए की वो आप के लिए कितने खास हैं 
हम सब एक ऐसी दुनिया में रह रहे हैं जहाँ नकली नीबू को वेलकम ड्रिंक

----------


## S SUNDER

.
                            .

----------


## amol05

कामयाब व्यक्ति अपने चेहरे पर 
दो ही चीजें रखते हैं l 

"मुस्कुराहट और खामोशी"

मुस्कुराहट- मसलों को हल करने के लिए 
और 
खामोशी- मसलों से दूर रहने के लिए

----------


## dhanrajk75

यहाँ ज्ञान का भंडार है मित्र

----------


## amol05

सारा जहाँ है उसका,जो मुस्कुराना सीख ले .
रोशनी है उसकी 
जो शमा जलाना सीख ले .
हर गली में है "मन्दिर"
हर राह में है "मस्जिद" 
"ईश्वर" है उसका,जो सिर झुकाना सीख ले .

----------


## amol05

> यहाँ ज्ञान का भंडार है मित्र



धन्यवाद स्वागत है आपका

----------


## amol05

==============

----------


## amol05

==============

----------


## amol05

=================

----------


## amol05

=================

----------


## amol05

===============

----------


## ishk

प्रेम के संगम और विरह दो पहलु है !  संगम में तो एक ही स्थान पर प्रेमी दिखायी देगा परन्तु विरह में तो सर्वत्र वो ही वो नज़र आयेंगे !  अत विरह संगम से अधिक श्रेष्ठ है !

----------


## ingole

इतिहास साक्षी है की जितना नुकसान हमें दुर्जनों की दुर्जनता से नहीं हुआ है उससे ज्यादा नुक्सान हमें सज्जनों की निष्क्रियता से हुआ है 


--आचार्य चाणक्य

----------


## amol05

==============

----------


## amol05

=================

----------


## amol05

===================

----------


## S SUNDER

> ===================





> =================





> ==============





> ===============



*अमोल जी आपके विचार अनमोल है*

----------


## amol05

================

----------


## amol05

=================

----------


## amol05

=============

----------


## chandni

> मनोचिकित्सकों का कहना है की ........
> 
> अगर कोई इन्सान बहुत हंसता है , तो अंदर से वो बहुत अकेला है 
> 
> अगर कोई इन्सान बहुत सोता है , तो अंदर से वो बहुत उदास है 
> 
> अगर कोई इन्सान खुद को बहुत मजबूत दिखाता है और रोता नही , तो वो अंदर से बहुत कमजोर है 
> 
> अगर कोई जरा जरा सी बात पर रो देता है तो वो बहुत मासूम और नाजुक दिल का है 
> ...





> Attachment 751112
> =================





> Attachment 749474.
>                              .





> Attachment 748271
> ===================





> *ईश्वर ने हमारे शरीर की रचना कुछ इस प्रकार की है की
> 
> ना तो हम अपनी ही पीठ थप-थपा सकते है .............
> 
> और
> 
> और ना ही अपने आप को लात मार सकते है ............
> 
> इसलिए
> ...


बहुत खूब अमोल जी 
सभी विचार अनमोल हें

----------


## amol05

> बहुत खूब अमोल जी 
> सभी विचार अनमोल हें


*धन्यवाद स्वागत है आपका सूत्र पर चांदनी जी ..........*

----------


## amol05

============

----------


## amol05

==============

----------


## amol05

=============

----------


## amol05

=================

----------


## amol05

==============

----------


## Salonee

> Attachment 723825
> =====================


बहुत सटीक बात ..................इस सूत्र का कोई भी पन्ना रेंडमली खोल लें ................हर पन्ना हमे राह दिखाता हे

----------


## S SUNDER

.
                              .

----------


## S SUNDER

.
                   .

----------


## S SUNDER

.
                         .

----------


## S SUNDER

.
                             .

----------


## S SUNDER

.
                           .

----------


## S SUNDER

.
                           .

----------


## amol05

> .
>                            .


*सभी विचार बहुत सुंदर है ..........*

----------


## S SUNDER

.
                          .

----------


## amol05

==========

----------


## amol05

========

----------


## amol05

==============

----------


## amol05

==================

----------


## S SUNDER

> ==================




*बहुत  खूब  है*

----------


## amol05

================

----------


## amol05

=================

----------


## amol05

==============

----------


## amol05

===============

----------


## amol05

================

----------


## amol05

==============

----------


## amol05

=============

----------


## amol05

===============

----------


## Salonee

> Attachment 754980
> =================


पता नहीं इतनी छोटी सी बात क्यूँ लोग नहीं समझ पाते

----------


## DIWANA DON

> Attachment 755702
> ==============





> Attachment 755798
> ===============





> Attachment 755700
> ===============





> Attachment 755114
> ==============




वास्तव में ही बहुत अनमोल वचन +++ का कायदा तो ही है न

----------


## amol05

> पता नहीं इतनी छोटी सी बात क्यूँ लोग नहीं समझ पाते





> वास्तव में ही बहुत अनमोल वचन +++ का कायदा तो ही है न



*धन्यवाद स्वागत है आप दोनों का .........*

----------


## amol05

==============

----------


## amol05

नारी तुम केवल श्रद्धा हो!
माँ हो तुम, बहन हो, प्रेयसी हो, अर्धांगिनी हो,
तुमने ही जन्मा और जीना सिखाया, फिर पुरुष
को तुम्हे सताने का विचार भी क्यों आया !
तुम्हारे समर्पण को मैंने कमजोरी माना, तुम्हारे
त्याग को न कभी देखा ना पहचाना!
कभी बातों से, कभी आँखों से, कभी हरकतों से,
कभी इरादों से....हर पल तुम्हारा बलात्कार
हुआ!
मानवता रोयी, आँखे थर्राई, तन मन में तुम्हारे
चित्कार हुआ!
जब भी तुमपर कोई ज़ुल्म हुए, और
उसका ना कोई इन्साफ किया,
तुमने अपनी महानता दिखलायी, पूरे दिल से
हमको माफ़ किया!
एक बेटा, एक भाई, एक पिता या एक
जीवनसाथी समझकर, क्षमा देके तुमने हमें फिर
भी अपनाया
आज न जाने क्यों, दिल से तुम्हे आभार प्रकट
करने का मन में विचार आया!
नारी तुम केवल श्रद्धा हो, तुम ममत्वय
हो....भोग विलास की वस्तु नहीं, तुम जीवन हो,
हमारी रक्त संचार हो।
नारी तुम केवल श्रद्धा हो.

----------


## amol05

मेरे बहकते क़दमों को तूने संभाला है ....
डूब रहा था मैं तूने आकर मुझे निकाला है ....
मेरा धन दौलत सब कुछ तुझसे है माँ.....
मेरे लिए तू ही मंदिर मेरा तू शिवाला है

----------


## Munneraja

एक बार एक किसान परमात्मा से बड़ा नाराज हो गया !  कभी बाढ़ आ जाये, कभी सूखा पड़ जाए, कभी धूप बहुत तेज हो जाए तो कभी ओले  पड़ जाये! हर बार कुछ ना कुछ कारण से उसकी फसल थोड़ी ख़राब हो जाये! एक दिन  बड़ा तंग आ कर उसने परमात्मा से कहा, देखिये प्रभु, आप परमात्मा हैं,  लेकिन लगता है आपको खेती बाड़ी की ज्यादा जानकारी नहीं है, एक प्रार्थना है  कि एक साल मुझे मौका दीजिये, जैसा मै चाहू वैसा मौसम हो, फिर आप देखना मै  कैसे अन्न के भण्डार भर दूंगा! परमात्मा मुस्कुराये और कहा ठीक है, जैसा  तुम कहोगे वैसा ही मौसम दूंगा, मै दखल नहीं करूँगा! 

किसान ने गेहूं की फ़सल बोई, जब धूप चाही, तब धूप मिली, जब पानी तब  पानी ! तेज धूप, ओले, बाढ़, आंधी तो उसने आने ही नहीं दी, समय के साथ फसल  बढ़ी और किसान की ख़ुशी भी, क्योंकि ऐसी फसल तो आज तक नहीं हुई थी ! किसान  ने मन ही मन सोचा अब पता चलेगा परमात्मा को, कि फ़सल कैसे उगाई जाती हैं,  बेकार ही इतने बरस हम किसानो को परेशान करते रहे. 

फ़सल काटने का समय भी आया ,किसान बड़े गर्व से फ़सल काटने गया, लेकिन  जैसे ही फसल काटने लगा ,एकदम से छाती पर हाथ रख कर बैठ गया! गेहूं की एक भी  बाली के अन्दर गेहूं नहीं था, सारी बालियाँ अन्दर से खाली थी, बड़ा दुखी  होकर उसने परमात्मा से कहा, प्रभु ये क्या हुआ ? 

तब परमात्मा बोले,” ये तो होना ही था, तुमने पौधों को संघर्ष का ज़रा  सा भी मौका नहीं दिया . ना तेज धूप में उनको तपने दिया , ना आंधी ओलों से  जूझने दिया ,उनको किसी प्रकार की चुनौती का अहसास जरा भी नहीं होने दिया ,  इसीलिए सब पौधे खोखले रह गए, जब आंधी आती है, तेज बारिश होती है ओले गिरते  हैं तब पोधा अपने बल से ही खड़ा रहता है, वो अपना अस्तित्व बचाने का संघर्ष  करता है और इस संघर्ष से जो बल पैदा होता है वोही उसे शक्ति देता है  ,उर्जा देता है, उसकी जीवटता को उभारता है.सोने को भी कुंदन बनने के लिए आग  में तपने , हथौड़ी से पिटने,गलने जैसी चुनोतियो से गुजरना पड़ता है तभी  उसकी स्वर्णिम आभा उभरती है,उसे अनमोल बनाती है !” 

उसी तरह जिंदगी में भी अगर संघर्ष ना हो ,चुनौती ना हो तो आदमी खोखला  ही रह जाता है, उसके अन्दर कोई गुण नहीं आ पाता ! ये चुनोतियाँ ही हैं जो  आदमी रूपी तलवार को धार देती हैं, उसे सशक्त और प्रखर बनाती हैं, अगर  प्रतिभाशाली बनना है तो चुनोतियाँ तो स्वीकार करनी ही पड़ेंगी, अन्यथा हम  खोखले ही रह जायेंगे. अगर जिंदगी में प्रखर बनना है, प्रतिभाशाली बनना है,  तो संघर्ष और चुनोतियो का सामना तो करना ही पड़ेगा !

----------


## Munneraja

एक गांव में एक आदमी अपने तोते के साथ रहता था, 
एक बार जब वह आदमी किसी काम से दूसरे गांव जा रहा था, 
तो उसके तोते ने उससे कहा – मालिक, जहाँ आप जा रहे हैं 
वहाँ मेरा गुरु-तोता रहता है. उसके लिए मेरा एक संदेश ले जाएंगे ? 
क्यों नहीं ! – उस आदमी ने जवाब दिया, 
तोते ने कहा मेरा संदेश है-: 
आजाद हवाओं में सांस लेने वालों के नाम एक बंदी तोते का सलाम | 
वह आदमी दूसरे गांव पहुँचा और वहाँ उस गुरु-तोते 
को अपने प्रिय तोते का संदेश बताया, संदेश सुनकर गुरु- 
तोता तड़पा, फड़फड़ाया और मर गया .. 
जब वह आदमी अपना काम समाप्त कर वापस घर आया, तो उस तोते ने 
पूछा कि क्या उसका संदेश गुरु-तोते तक पहुँच गया था, 
आदमी ने तोते को पूरी कहानी बताई कि कैसे उसका संदेश सुनकर उसका गुरु तोता तत्काल मर गया था | 
यह बात सुनकर वह तोता भी तड़पा, फड़फड़ाया और मर गया | 
उस आदमी ने बुझे मन से तोते को पिंजरे से बाहरनिकाला और उसका  दाह-संस्कार करने के लिए ले जाने लगा, जैसे ही उस आदमी का ध्यान थोड़ा  भंगहुआ, 
वह तोता तुरंत उड़ गया और जाते जाते उसने अपने मालिक को बताया – 
"मेरे गुरु-तोते ने मुझे संदेश भेजा था कि अगर 
आजादी चाहते हो तो पहले मरना सीखो" . . . . . . . . 
बस आज का यही सन्देश कि अगर वास्तव में आज़ादी की हवा में साँस 
लेना चाहते हो तो उसके लिए निर्भय होकर मरना सीख लो . . . 
क्योकि साहस की कमी ही हमें झूठे और आभासी लोकतंत्र के 
पिंजरे में कैद कर के रखती हैं"

----------


## amol05

================

----------


## amol05

===============

----------


## amol05

============

----------


## amol05

=============

----------


## amol05

==============

----------


## amol05

====
================

----------


## amol05

*चाणक्य के 15 सूक्ति वाक्य ----**

1) "दूसरो की गलतियों से सीखो अपने ही ऊपर प्रयोग करके सीखने को तुम्हारी आयु कम पड़ेगी."

2)"किसी भी व्यक्ति को बहुत ईमानदार नहीं होना चाहिए ---सीधे वृक्ष और व्यक्ति पहले काटे जाते हैं."

3)"अगर कोई सर्प जहरीला नहीं है तब भी उसे जहरीला दिखना चाहिए वैसे दंश भले ही न दो पर दंश दे सकने की क्षमता का दूसरों को अहसास करवाते रहना चाहिए. "

4)"हर मित्रता के पीछे कोई स्वार्थ जरूर होता है --यह कडुआ सच है."

5)"कोई भी काम शुरू करने के पहले तीन सवाल अपने आपसे पूछो ---मैं ऐसा क्यों करने जा रहा हूँ ? इसका क्या परिणाम होगा ? क्या मैं सफल रहूँगा ?"

6)"भय को नजदीक न आने दो अगर यह नजदीक आये इस पर हमला करदो यानी भय से भागो मत इसका सामना करो ."

7)"दुनिया की सबसे बड़ी ताकत पुरुष का विवेक और महिला की सुन्दरता है."

8)"काम का निष्पादन करो , परिणाम से मत डरो."

9)"सुगंध का प्रसार हवा के रुख का मोहताज़ होता है पर अच्छाई सभी दिशाओं में फैलती है."

10)"ईश्वर चित्र में नहीं चरित्र में बसता है अपनी आत्मा को मंदिर बनाओ."

11) "व्यक्ति अपने आचरण से महान होता है जन्म से नहीं."

12) "ऐसे व्यक्ति जो आपके स्तर से ऊपर या नीचे के हैं उन्हें दोस्त न बनाओ,वह तुम्हारे कष्ट का कारण बनेगे. सामान स्तर के मित्र ही सुखदाई होते हैं ."

13) "अपने बच्चों को पहले पांच साल तक खूब प्यार करो. छः साल से पंद्रह साल तक कठोर अनुशासन और संस्कार दो .सोलह साल से उनके साथ मित्रवत व्यवहार करो.आपकी संतति ही आपकी सबसे अच्छी मित्र है."

14) "अज्ञानी के लिए किताबें और अंधे के लिए दर्पण एक सामान उपयोगी है ."

15) "शिक्षा सबसे अच्छी मित्र है. शिक्षित व्यक्ति सदैव सम्मान पाता है. शिक्षा की शक्ति के आगे युवा शक्ति और सौंदर्य दोनों ही कमजोर हैं ."*

----------


## amol05

============

----------


## DIWANA DON

.
                  FS

----------


## DIWANA DON

.
                      FS

----------


## DIWANA DON

.
                 .FS

----------


## sunitasa

गंदगी फ़ैलाने वालो से    से विनम्र निवेदन है --
 की गंदगी जो की हमें देखने मात्र से ही गन्दी लगती   ,  है उसे भी हमारे जेसा ही एक इन्सान साफ करता है,  विनम्र निवेदन है गंदगी फ़ैलाने से पहले एक बार जरुर सोचे !
  कचरे को कचरे दान  में  डाले, सफाई की शुरुआत अपने घर  से शुरू करे तभी हमारा देश   एक दिन साफ  सुथरा  बनेगा  !  गंदगी केवल कचरे  से ही नहीं , हमारे नजरो की गंदगी , हमारे दिमाग की गंदगी , हमारे आचरणों की गंदगी और समाज में  व्याप्त कुरीतियों  की गंदगी , देश में व्याप्त ,   भ्रष्टाचार , बेईमानी  और गन्दी  राजनीती  की गंदगी को भी दूर करे !

----------


## khayaal

*************

----------


## umabua

```````

----------


## umabua

`````````````

----------


## umabua

```````````

----------


## Shri Vijay

*


आर्यावर्त भरतखण्ड संस्कृति................


एक बार जरुर पढ़े..
हाथ मैं झोला लटकाए एक बुजुर्ग महिला बस मैं चढ़ी,
सीट खाली नही देख एकदम से वह निराश हो गयी,
फिर भी जैसा कि बस मैं चढ़ने वाला हर यात्री सोचता है कि शायद किसी सीट पर अटकने की जगह मिल जाए, वह भी पीछे की औरचली,
तभी उसकी नजर एक सीट पर पड़ी, उस पर बस एक ही युवक बैठा था, आंखों मैं संतोष की चमक आ गयी, पास जाने पर जब उस पर कोईकपडा या कुछ सामान नही दिखायी दिया, तो उसने धम्म सेशरीर को छोड़ दिया सीट पर, तभी युवक बोलता हैं अरे रे कहाँ बेठ रही हो, यहाँ सवारी आएगी|
बूढी आंखों मैं उभरी चमक घुप्प से गायब हो गयी ,
आगे और सीट देखने की हिम्मत उसमें नही रही और वह वहीं सीटों के बीच फर्श पर ही बैठ गयी, इसके बाद उस खाली सीट को देख कर कईं बार आंखों मैं चमकआती रही और बुझती रही,
तभी कॉलेज में पढने वाली सुन्दर सी दिखने वाली लड़की बस पर चढ़ी,
अन्य लोगों को खड़ा देख उसने समझ लिया कि वह सीट खाली नही है, कोई आएगा, नीचे गया होगा, और वह भी खड़ी हो गयी महिला के पास,
तभी आवाज आई बैठ जाइये ना, यहाँ कोई नही आएगा|
इस आवाज पर लड़की ने मुड़कर देखा तो युवक उससे ही मुखातिब था, उसने आश्चर्य से पूछा “कोई नही आएगा”,
युवक उसी मुस्कान के साथ बोला- जी नही, इस पर
लड़की मुडी और नीचे बैठी उस बुजर्ग महिला को बोली माँ जी आप ऊपर बैठ जाइये और उसने इतना कह कर बुजर्ग महिला को सीट में बैठा दिया|
अब युवक का चेहरा देखने लायक था,
वह लड़की को खा जाने वाली नजरों से देख रहा था|


“दोस्तों याद रखे मानव कहलाना ही काफी नहीं है
आप के अन्दर मानवता का गुण होना भी जरुरी हैं|”....................






*

----------


## hsukhiya



----------


## loolugupta

kya suvichar hai

----------


## loolugupta

agar ye suvichar ham apne jiwan me dhal le to jivan sukhi ho jaaye

----------


## amol05

============================

----------


## amol05

================

----------


## amol05

================

----------


## amol05

*गिद्ध ऊंचे आकाश की स्वच्छ वायु मैं उड़ता है,परंतु उसकी आँखे सड़े हुए मृत मांस को ढूंढती रहती हैं,उसी प्रकार 
पाखण्डी मनुष्य बातें तो आत्मज्ञान की बहुत करते हैं,पर उनका मन स्वार्थ साधन मैं लगा रहता है।*

----------


## DIWANA DON

.
                .

----------


## S SUNDER

> .
>                 .




सुन्दर विचार ....

----------


## jadooo

गुजरात में एक प्रसिद्ध वकील रहा करते थे । एक बार वे एक मुकदमा लड़ रहे थे कि गाँव में उनकी पत्नी बीमार हो गई ।
.
वे उसकी सेवा करने गाँव पहुचे कि उन्ही दिनों उनके मुक़दमे की तारीख पड़ गई ।
.
एक तरफ उनकी पत्नी का स्वास्थ्य था, तो दूसरी और उनका मुकदमा ।
.
उन्हें असमंजस में देख पत्नी ने कहा -- "मेरी चिंता न करे, आप शहर जाये । आपके न रहने पर कहीँ किसी बेकसूर को सजा न हो जाये।"
.
वकील साहब दुःखी मन से शहर पहुचे और जब वे अपने मुवक्किल के पक्ष में जिरह करने खड़े हुए ही थे कि किसी ने उनको एक टेलीग्राम लाकर दिया ।
.
उन्होंने टेलीग्राम पढ़कर अपनी जेब में रख लिया और बहस जारी रखी । अपने सबूतो के आधार पर उन्होंने अपने मुवक्किल को निर्दोष सिद्ध कर दिया, जो कि वह था भी ।
.
सभी लोग वकील साहब को बधाई देने पहुँचे और उनसे पूछने लगे कि टेलीग्राम में क्या लिखा था ?
.
वकील साहब ने जब वह टेलीग्राम सबको दिखाया तो वे अवाक् रह गए । उसमे उनकी पत्नी की मृत्यु का समाचार था । लोगों ने कहा - "आप अपनी बीमार पत्नी को छोड़कर कैसे आ गए ?"
.
वकील साहब बोले --"आया तो उसी के आदेश से ही था; क्योकि वह जानती थी कि बेकसूर को बचाने का कर्तव्य सबसे बड़ा धर्म होता है "।
.
वे वकील साहब और कोई नहीं -- सरदार वल्लभ भाई पटेल थे, जो अपनी इसी कर्तव्यपरायणता के कारण लौह पुरुष कहलाये |

----------

